# Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2019)

*Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Pornografische Bilder oder Selbstbefriedigungsvideos tauschen Jugendliche immer früher übers Handy aus. Deshalb hat Julia Weiler, die als Internetexpertin bei der Bundesregierung arbeitet, nun ein Smartphone-Verbot für Kinder unter 14 Jahren vorgeschlagen. Das Grundproblem eines fehlenden Schutzes im Netz löst diese Idee allerdings nicht. 
Wie  Alkohol oder andere Drogen: Regierungsberaterin fordert Smartphone-Verbot fuer Kinder unter 14 - CHIP

Wie Frontal21 berichtete, wird mittlerweile fast jedes Kind Opfer von sexueller Belästigung in Messagern und Chats. Zum besseren Schutz von Kindern hat die CDU/CSU-Fraktion auch ein Positionspapier vorgestellt, in dem u.a. Strafen für den Besitz von Kinderpornografie verschärft, sowie versuchtes Cybergrooming als neuer Tatbestand eingeführt werden (wahrscheinlich in dem die Ausnahmen im §176 Abs. 6 StGB gestrichen werden).
Zusätzlich geht es darin um Beschlagnahmung von Emaildaten, Vorratsdatenspeicherung sowie einen neuen Straftatbestand für das Betreiben von illegalen Plattformen im Darknet. In dem Entwurf ist dabei allerdings keine Einschränkung für Plattformen mir Kinderpornografie vorhanden - welche auch im Darknet sehr versteckt sind, so dass damit wohl auch Plattformen zum Drogenhandel oder für 
Urheberrechtsverstöße (-> §13 Urheberrechtsreform ???) betroffen sind. 

Cybergrooming: Wenn Kinder im Netz belaestigt werden - ZDFmediathek
Kindesmissbrauch: Union will Ermittler ganz neu ausstatten | SWR Aktuell | SWR
https://www.cducsu.de/sites/default...er - Sexuellen Kindesmissbrauch bekämpfen.pdf


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Pornografische Bilder oder Selbstbefriedigungsvideos tauschen Jugendliche immer früher übers Handy aus. Deshalb hat Julia Weiler, die als Internetexpertin bei der Bundesregierung arbeitet, nun ein Smartphone-Verbot für Kinder unter 14 Jahren vorgeschlagen. *Das Grundproblem eines fehlenden Schutzes im Netz löst diese Idee allerdings nicht. *
> Wie  Alkohol oder andere Drogen: Regierungsberaterin fordert Smartphone-Verbot fuer Kinder unter 14 - CHIP
> 
> Wie Frontal21 berichtete, wird mittlerweile fast jedes Kind Opfer von sexueller Belästigung in Messagern und Chats. Zum besseren Schutz von Kindern hat die CDU/CSU-Fraktion auch ein Positionspapier vorgestellt, in dem u.a. Strafen für den Besitz von Kinderpornografie verschärft, sowie versuchtes Cybergrooming als neuer Tatbestand eingeführt werden (wahrscheinlich in dem die Ausnahmen im §176 Abs. 6 StGB gestrichen werden).
> ...



Ein "richtiger Schutz" ist auch garnicht umsetzbar, außer man will das Internet rigoros zensieren und mit Filtern und Überwachung ausstatten, das kann aber kaum im allgemeinen Interesse sein.

Letztlich aber ist das Problem auch nicht der Schutz, sondern ein von der Allgemeinheit hausgemachtes. Ich weiß das oft von Eltern vorgebracht wird das man damit für mehr Sicherheit bei seinem Kind sorgen will (jeder Zeit erreichbar, Ortung, Möglichkeit Hilfe zu rufen, ect.), was ich aber für eine völlig verfehlte Maßnahme halte, deren Wirksamkeit und Nutzen wohl ehr fraglich ist, sowohl gesundheitlich, als auch in Punkto Wirksamkeit und eben im Eingangspost aufgezählter weiterer Nachteile.

Kindern / Jugendlichen die Nutzung von Mobiltelefonen erst ab einer gewissen Altersgrenze zu gestatten, evt. mit der Ausnahme für den Zeitraum von Klassenfahrten (gerade ins Ausland) zeitweilig eines nutzen zu können, halt ich eigentlich für keinen völlig verkehrten Ansatz und wird wohl auch kaum einen gravierenden Einschnitt für die Betroffenen darstellen (außer vieleicht entfernt für Hersteller wie Samsung und das faulige Fallobst).


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Dieser Ansatz zum Verbot ist gar nicht so übel. Aber nicht wegen den möglichen Fallen im Internet,
sondern ganz einfach wegen dem "Besserzwang" Ich erlebe das bei meinen 4 Enkeln. 
"Der und der haben so ein smartes Smartphone, ich will auch so eins" Als wir ein normales Handy
angeboten haben (tel. und SMS) wurden wir schräg angesehen. "Damit werde ich ausgelacht"

Ein tolles Beispiel auch hier auf dem Schulweg, 1.Klasse, ein Mädchen, kommt aus der Schultür und gleich das Telefon ans Ohr
und so läuft sie bis nach Hause. Vielleicht, das die Mutter ihr sagen kann, wie das arme KInd nach Hause kommt.

Wie haben wir nur unsere Schulzeit ohne Telefon überlebt. Ich sage auch nichts gegen ein konstruktiv genutztes Handy,
"komme später weil der Bus weg war" o.Ä. Die Eltern kaufen ein Smartphone nur, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben. Einfach schrecklich.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich hatte kein Handy damals, ich bin wenn ich was mit meinen Kollegen machen wollte einfach auf blauen Dunst mit dem Fahrrad hingefahren. War der Kollege da, war das Super! War er nicht da habe ich zumindest etwas frische Luft geschnappt.

Vielleicht klappt es dann auch mit der Erziehung bei den Kindern und diese werden nicht durch diese ganzen Flatulenzer ...ähm Influencer beeinflusst. 

Weil für ein Paar Likes und Follower machen die ja mittlerweile alles.... wie ich heute gelesen habe....aus einem Hochhaus einen Stuhl werfen...ohne überhaupt an die Konsequenzen zu denken. 

Generation-Flatulenz sage ich gerne ist für die Zukunft unbrauchbar, kein Benehmen, kein Respekt vor älteren und am Leben total vorbei gelaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wie haben wir nur unsere Schulzeit ohne Telefon überlebt..



Das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Ich hab sogar Abitur ohne Internet und Google gemacht (und ja, das gabs da schon), also so mit "Büchern" - ihr kennt das, diese bedruckten Seiten die zusammengebunden sind. Und letztes Jahr hab ich mit 32 Jahren das erste Smartphone gekauft (ziemlich unfreiwillig). Erschreckenderweise hat sich die Zahl meiner relevanten Sozialkontakte dadurch nicht verändert. Und auch sonst sehr wenig bis nichts in meinem Leben.

Die ganze Smartphonesache ist halt durch Gesellschaft und Medien brutalst overhyped. Klar können die Dinger in manchen Situationen praktisch sein aber wer ein bisschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht braucht sie streng genommen halt nicht. Aber wer hat schon die Charakterstärke damit klarzukommen, dass weite Teile der Restbevölkerung einen ansehen wie ne Kuh im Gewitter wenn man sagt "ich habe kein Smartphone weils unnötig ist" - vor allem in so jungen Jahren. Es ist schwer, sich gegen den Mainstream zu stellen. Aber irgendwann kommen die Bekannten damit klar dass man ein normales Telefon hat, 5 Jahre lang die gleichen Schuhe anzieht bis sie kaputt sind und Interesse für MINT-Inhalte hat statt RTL2. Die die damit nicht klarkommen dass man so ist (oder wie auch immer man ist) braucht man halt auch nicht. Das kann man aber in der 1. Klasse natürlich noch nicht wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich hab bis heute kein Smartphone. Das Tablet wird hauptsächlich fürs Studium/Arbeiten und normale Surfen auf z.B. PCGH verwendet.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

In jungen Jahren habe ich an der Telefonzelle Schlange gestanden, kennt noch jeman die gelben Häuschen?
Später, als es Herbst / Winter wurde habe ich mir einen Faustkeil gekauft. Ich meine diese großen fetten Kisten.
Das war nötig umn meine Frau zu unterrichten, dass ich die 900km Autobahnwahnsinn hinter mir hatte und gesund
auf der Pritsche liege. Später wurden die Handys kleiner, hatten aber immer noch den gleichen Auftrag.

Heute nutze ich das Schmarrtfone um zu wissen auf welchen Kontinent sich meine Tochter rumtreibt, das
geht nicht per Brief. In Peru, Argentinien, Brasilien, China sind die Briefkästen nicht so dick gesäht. 

Aber immer, wenn ich unter Leuten bin, ist das Ding lautlos. Wenn es wichtig ist, dann kann man
zurück rufen oder derjenige probiert es später nochmal. 

Also es ist jedem sein Ding selbst und da Kinder sowas mit solcher Tragweite, mitunter hohe Kosten,
nicht oder nur unzureichend entscheiden können, brauchen die noch kein Internet u.Ä. auf der Straße.
Hier sind die Eltern gefragt, die aber gerne auch die Erziehung der Schule übertragen möchten,
da meckern einfacher ist als reden und festlegen.


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Totaler Schwachsinn so ein Verbot! Pornografische Bilder oder Selbstbefriedigungsvideos bekommt man auch mit einem PC, Tablet, jeder Konsole mit Browser, Im DVD Schrank des Vaters oder sonst wo.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



kero81 schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachsinn so ein Verbot! Pornografische Bilder oder Selbstbefriedigungsvideos bekommt man auch mit einem PC, Tablet, jeder Konsole mit Browser, Im DVD Schrank des Vaters oder sonst wo.



Da hast du aber mehr Möglichkeit der Kontrolle darüber als was dein Kind auf seinem Smartphone in der Schule macht, würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten.


----------



## P2063 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich würde ja lieber Medienkompetenz lehren statt das über Verbote zu regeln.

Von rauchen, trinken oder anderem Drogenkonsum hat ein Verbot auch noch niemanden abgehalten der das wollte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hast du aber mehr Möglichkeit der Kontrolle darüber als was dein Kind auf seinem Smartphone in der Schule macht, würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten.



jedes Verbot fördert nur die Kreativität es zu umgehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



P2063 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja lieber Medienkompetenz lehren



Dafür müsste man die aber halt haben.


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hast du aber mehr Möglichkeit der Kontrolle darüber als was dein Kind auf seinem Smartphone in der Schule macht, würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten.



Sound good, doesnt work.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Ich hab sogar Abitur ohne Internet und Google gemacht (und ja, das gabs da schon), also so mit "Büchern" - ihr kennt das, diese bedruckten Seiten die zusammengebunden sind. Und letztes Jahr hab ich mit 32 Jahren das erste Smartphone gekauft (ziemlich unfreiwillig). Erschreckenderweise hat sich die Zahl meiner relevanten Sozialkontakte dadurch nicht verändert. Und auch sonst sehr wenig bis nichts in meinem Leben.
> 
> Die ganze Smartphonesache ist halt durch Gesellschaft und Medien brutalst overhyped. Klar können die Dinger in manchen Situationen praktisch sein aber wer ein bisschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht braucht sie streng genommen halt nicht. Aber wer hat schon die Charakterstärke damit klarzukommen, dass weite Teile der Restbevölkerung einen ansehen wie ne Kuh im Gewitter wenn man sagt "ich habe kein Smartphone weils unnötig ist" - vor allem in so jungen Jahren. Es ist schwer, sich gegen den Mainstream zu stellen. Aber irgendwann kommen die Bekannten damit klar dass man ein normales Telefon hat, 5 Jahre lang die gleichen Schuhe anzieht bis sie kaputt sind und Interesse für MINT-Inhalte hat statt RTL2. Die die damit nicht klarkommen dass man so ist (oder wie auch immer man ist) braucht man halt auch nicht. Das kann man aber in der 1. Klasse natürlich noch nicht wissen.


Ich habe auch erst seit ca 5 Jahren Smartphones. Vorher hatte ich noch gar kein Handy.
Ist ganz net... mit seinen Freunden sich witzige Sachen über Whatsapp zu schicken. 
Oder über Facebook&Messenger zu kommunizieren. Aber viel mehr mache ich damit nicht.
Primär ist mir zu Hause der PC und Internetschluss wichtiger. Und das Festnetztelefon.


----------



## matti30 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Verbote reizen doch nur noch mehr.

Vielmehr sollte der richtige Umgang mit der Technik und den sozialen Medien usw. gelehrt werden. 
Früher oder später schaut man sich eh Pornos an. Das nehme ich jetzt mal an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb hat Julia Weiler,


Wer ist Julia Weiler?
Noch so eine "Expertin" der Bundesregierung?

So, wie Ulla v d L?
Ulla Schmidt?
Oder das bayerische Digitalwunder, das noch nie einen Lötkolben in der Hand gehabt hat?

Gute Nacht, Deutschland.

Anstatt den Kindern eine ordentliches Weltbild zu verpassen, soll es durch Verbote geregelt werden.
Super Idee von den Politclowns.

Es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer ist Julia Weiler?



Innocence in danger


			
				https://www.innocenceindanger.de/ueber-uns-das-team/ schrieb:
			
		

> Diplom-Psychologin, Autorin
> 
> Seit 1991 arbeitet sie zum Thema „sexuelle Gewalt an Kindern und Jugendlichen“ in unterschiedlichen Institutionen. Seit 2003 leitet sie die Geschicke von „Innocence in Danger e.V.“ in Deutschland. Sie ist aktuell im Fachbeirat des „Unabhängigen Beauftragten zu Fragen sexuellen Kindesmissbrauchs“ und dort Sprecherin der Konzeptgruppe „Internet“; im Beirat zur Begleitung der Aufarbeitung an der Odenwaldschule und im Beirat von „Kein Täter werden – Bayern“. Sie ist Autorin des Elternratgebers „Im Netz. Kinder vor sexueller Gewalt schützen“ sowie diverser Fachartikel.




Mittlerweile berichtet selbst das ZDF: Fuer Kinder unter 14 Jahren: Expertin will Smartphone-Verbot - ZDFmediathek


----------



## plgElwood (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

"Regieren ist die Kunst den Bürger mit der Lösung selbstgeschaffener Probleme zu unterhalten."

Diese neue Schwachsinnsidee kostet ein paar Millionen Euro, nur damit sie im Raum steht. Wirkliche Probleme in der Digitalisierung mag man nicht angehen, zum Beispiel die massive abhängigkeit von Microsoftprodukten in der Öffentlichen Verwaltung, unkontrollierte Verbreitung von unsicheren IoT Devices, 

Man schließt lieber ein paar Schulen an Glasfaser an, dann sind lehrer immernoch inkompetent, aber schneller. Oder man macht sich sorgen um pubertäres gehabe. Ich sag nur Kekswixen. Da ist das mit dem Handy doch deutlich hygienischer.


----------



## SilentHunter (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



P2063 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja lieber Medienkompetenz lehren statt das über Verbote zu regeln.
> 
> Von rauchen, trinken oder anderem Drogenkonsum hat ein Verbot auch noch niemanden abgehalten der das wollte.
> 
> ...


Ich würde einem Kind einfach nur ein Telefon ohne Smart in die Hand geben. Ohne Internet ect. im Handy gibts die Probleme nicht.


----------



## colormix (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Daher müsste es nicht Handy Verbot für Kinder unter 14 heißen sondern Smartphone Verbot ,
wieso muss eigendlich ein Kind ein Smartphone haben kann ja wohl nicht war sein , ab 15 Jahre das wäre Richtig . 

Alleine  von der Pädagogischen Seite her ist es falsch Kindern überhaupt ein Smartphone zu gerben ,
genau so wie Filme und Games  sollte man Smartphone auf ein Index setzen  das  ist schon lange überfällig ,
das man erst jetzt damit kommt ist skandalös .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich bin übigens auch erst sechs Jahre alt und habe schöne Zöpfe. 
Möchte jemand von Euch meine Smaetphone Nummer? Ihr habt 
doch sich schöne Fotos von Euch, oder?

Jetzt mal im ernst. Welcher Mann ist so bescheuert und versendet
Nacktbilder, die eindeutig zuordbar und strafbar sind. Sind Männer
wirklich so blöd?


----------



## colormix (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Da gibt es genug und leider fast man nicht Alle .
Unsere Gesellschaft ist heute  eh total Verkommen da fallen solche Missstände kaum noch auf .


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Die Gesellschaft war schon immer verkommen, man bekommt das heute nur mehr mit.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst. Welcher Mann ist so bescheuert und versendet
> Nacktbilder, die eindeutig zuordbar und strafbar sind. Sind Männer
> wirklich so blöd?



Einige bestimmt aber ob das wirklich so ein großes Problem ist wie hier dargestellt wird? Ich glaube eher nicht.
Das die meisten jetzt ihren Hass auf Smartphones an den Kindern auslassen ist auch interessant


----------



## Andrej (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Finde ich vollkommen unnötig! Vielleicht sollten die Eltern mal mehr interesse an dem zeigen was ihre Kinder im Internet machen. Es ist nicht schwer zu überprüfen welche Seiten jemand besucht hat. Und wenn er den Verlauf gelöscht hat, sollte man stutzig werde und mal nachfragen wieso.
Des weiteren kann man auch mal gucken, wenn das Kind in der Freundesliste hat, auch nicht schwer.
Anstatt Verbote auszusprechen, sollten sie lieber die Internetkompetenz der Eltern erhöhen und auch der Kinder.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst. Welcher Mann ist so bescheuert und versendet
> Nacktbilder, die eindeutig zuordbar und strafbar sind. *Sind Männer
> wirklich so blöd*?



Nicht dümmer als, wie wieder einmal letztens hier in Berlin, eine weibliche Lehrkraft, die eine sexuelle Beziehung mit einem ihrer 13 jährigen Schüler anfängt.
Ist doch auch immer wieder klar das sowas rauskommt und trotzdem ist "Frau" immer wieder so "blöd".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> .... die eine sexuelle Beziehung mit einem ihrer 13 jährigen Schüler anfängt....


Das ist nur "Mutterliebe", da hat unsere Sprache positiv besetzte Begriffe für ...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist nur "Mutterliebe", da hat unsere Sprache positiv besetzte Begriffe für ...



Kennt unsere Sprache aber auch positiv besetzt für die väterliche Seite, mit der "Vaterliebe". 

Duden | Va-ter-lie-be | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Wie willst du da also diesen "Herren" die "Vaterliebe" absprechen, wenn du es in dem anderen Fall als "Mutterliebe" deklarierst? 
Ich bin mir da "ganz sicher" das diese "Männer" bei ihrem handeln nur die "väterlichen Gefühle" im Sinn haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Ich bin mir da "ganz sicher" das diese "Männer" bei ihrem handeln nur die "väterlichen Gefühle" im Sinn haben.


Und genau diese Gruppe hat keinerlei Schuldempfinden


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich habe über diese Nachricht gestern laut lachen müssen. Man verbietet ein Zugangsgerät. Das wäre so, als ob man Kindern Schnaps, aber keinen Vodka gesetzlich erlaubt.
Zudem sind die Stupidphones (habe meines meist aus) so tief in die Gesellschaft implementiert, die bekommt man so schnell nicht raus. Zudem schauen sich die Kinder dann die Pornos auf Opas altem Athlon-XP-PC an. Wo ist der Gewinn?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau diese Gruppe hat keinerlei Schuldempfinden



Muss es denn vorhanden sein?
Die Thematik, wie es zu solchen Verhaltensweisen kommt, ist immer noch nur sehr unzureichend erforscht, auch weil wir nach wie vor kaum verstehen wie unser Gehirn genau funktioniert und bestimmte Verhaltensmuster rausbildet. Man "weiß", bzw. hat begründete Vermutungen, ja z.B. inzwischen auch das Kinderschänder nicht unbedingt bewusst entscheiden ein Kinderschänder zu werden, genauso wie homosexuell zu sein erstmal nicht unbedingt grundsätzlich eine freie Entscheidung ist (was es aber eben, nur auf diesen konkreten Fall bezogen, auch nicht automatisch zu einer Krankheit macht, das will ich damit nicht sagen).

Das gleiche ist also durchaus auch von pädophilen Verhalten annehmbar, das es evt. nicht unbedingt die freie Willensentscheidung des Betroffenen ist eine solche Vorliebe zu haben.
Wenn es aber keine freie Willensbildung ist, wie sollen solche Personen dann eben auch ein Schuldempfinden verspüren können, wo es aus ihrer Sicht für sie ja im Grunde "natürlich" ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> .... Man "weiß", bzw. hat begründete Vermutungen, ja z.B. inzwischen auch das Kinderschänder nicht unbedingt bewusst entscheiden ein Kinderschänder zu werden...


Natürlich nicht, und weil das Thema so geächtet ist, gibt es keine ernsthaft Diskussionin der gemeinen Bevölkerung über _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager"_ hinaus. Im normalen Alltag hätten Pädophile keine Probleme, solange sie sich von Kindern verhalten können. Im Büro sehe ich keine Kinder, beim Einkaufen kaum welche und in meinen Kneipen eh nicht, beim Sport auich nicht. Aber versuch mal als Pädophiler Deinen Freunden auf die Bitte, kurz mal die Kinder zu hüten, zu sagen: "Ach nee, Du, keine gute Idee, ich habe pädophile Tendenzen"

Wie reagiert das Umfeld auf so einen Satz? Die Betroffenen haben eine Krankheit und können mit niemandem drüber reden. Böse Sache. Aber in aufkommenden AfD Zeiten ohne political Korrektnis wird das Problem natürlich wieder mit Arbeitslager gelöst werden. Tiefstes Mittelalter. Und das steckt tief in den Köpfen drin


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Innocence in danger


https://www.innocenceindanger.de/ueber-uns-das-team/ Danger stimmt.
Was hab ich für einen Schreck bekommen, als ich das aufgerufen habe.



> Nacktbilder von Gleichaltrigen zu verbreiten, kommt selbst bei  Grundschülern schon vor. "Täter und Opfer werden immer jünger", sagte  Julia von Weiler, Internetexpertin im Fachbeirat des  Missbrauchsbeauftragten der Bundesregierung, der Funke-Mediengruppe.
> 
> Von  Weiler fordert daher ein Smartphone-Verbot für Kinder unter 14 Jahren.  "So, wie wir Kinder vor Alkohol oder anderen Drogen schützen, sollten  wir sie auch vor den Risiken einer zu frühen Smartphone-Nutzung  schützen.


 DAS sagt eine Psychologin?
Aua, aua, aua.

Anstatt den Kindern die Technik und deren richtige Nutzung zu erklären, wird der Holzhammer rausgeholt und alles, was man selber nicht versteht verboten.
Der Zugang zu sexuellen Inhalten ist heute so vielfältig, daß dieser Schwachsinn gar nichts nützt.
Man kann das einem Kind nicht vorenthalten, nur weil die verschrobene Weltanschauung aus dem Mittelalter das als Sünde proklamiert.

Die Frau hat von der Technik gar keine und von ihrem Beruf anscheinend sehr wenig Kenntnisse.
Aber so sind sie halt, die Mitarbeiter der Bundesregierung.

Wenn uns solche, sorry, Vollidioten weiter regieren gehen wir ganz schnell den Bach runter.
Die Autoindustrie wird irgendwann zusammenbrechen, da ja von der Elektromobilität rein gar nichts gehalten wird (erst muß das ganze Öl verbrannt werden).

Die 7 Millionen Arbeitslosen verkraften wir locker.
Die Elektronik ist schon an die Wand gekracht und irgendwann folgt der Maschinenbau.

Mein Studienkollege liefert gerade der ganzen Welt unsere Weltklassemaschinen zum Nachbauen und verbessern.

Aber die paar Leutchen fangen wir dann mit den  Dienstleistungsgewerbe (welchem?) auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anstatt den Kindern die Technik und deren richtige Nutzung zu erklären, wird der Holzhammer rausgeholt und alles, was man selber nicht versteht verboten.
> Der Zugang zu sexuellen Inhalten ist heute so vielfältig, daß dieser Schwachsinn gar nichts nützt.
> Man kann das einem Kind nicht vorenthalten, nur weil die verschrobene Weltanschauung aus dem Mittelalter das als Sünde proklamiert.



Na dann Herr Professor für Medienkompetenz, bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sie uns hier Beispielhaft erklärend ihre Erklärung präsentieren werden, wie sie einem 6 bis 10 Jährigen Kind den richtigen Umgang mit Smartphones und sexuellen Inhalten im Internet beibringen wollen und warum diese Leute ihre Geschlechtsteile für alle Welt öffentlich einsehbar ineinander stecken und dabei so "komische" laute Geräusche machen und man das nicht bei 6 bis 10 Jährigen Klassenkameraden ausprobieren sollte.

Die Erklärung wird sicher lustig zu lesen werden und ein fachlicher Meilenstein für die Erziehung von Kindern in / an modernen Medien . 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, und weil das Thema so  geächtet ist, gibt es keine ernsthaft Diskussionin der gemeinen  Bevölkerung über _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager"_ hinaus. Im normalen  Alltag hätten Pädophile keine Probleme, solange sie sich von Kindern  verhalten können. Im Büro sehe ich keine Kinder, beim Einkaufen kaum  welche und in meinen Kneipen eh nicht, beim Sport auich nicht. Aber  versuch mal als Pädophiler Deinen Freunden auf die Bitte, kurz mal die  Kinder zu hüten, zu sagen: "Ach nee, Du, keine gute Idee, ich habe  pädophile Tendenzen"
> 
> Wie reagiert das Umfeld auf so einen Satz? Die Betroffenen haben eine  Krankheit und können mit niemandem drüber reden. Böse Sache. Aber in  aufkommenden AfD Zeiten ohne political Korrektnis wird das Problem  natürlich wieder mit Arbeitslager gelöst werden. Tiefstes Mittelalter.  Und das steckt tief in den Köpfen drin



Tja, das eigentlich dumme daran ist auch nur, man hat nicht mal bei Frauen eine bessere Diskusionsgrundlage dafür, die sind für solche Diskusionsführungen nummerisch auf dem gleichen anzahlmäßig vernagelten Level wie ihre männlichen Artgenossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Erklärung wird sicher lustig zu lesen werden.


Das ist wie mit den Bienen und den Blumen



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, das eigentlich dumme daran ist auch nur, ...


Das ist wohl wahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

jupp Tiefstes Mittelalter sehe ich genau so ,
Mörder sperrt man weg weil sie eine Gefahr für die  Allgemeinheit  sind und Pädophile dürfen  frei rum laufen.
Das man  sich heute auch nicht mehr an den Jugendschutz hält  das diese steht nur auf dem Papier,
bei einigen Inhalten/Seiten wird 6 Werbung eingespielt und das sieht dann Ein 7 bis 10 Jähriges  Kind, da wurden auch schon mal teue 6 Abos ausgelöst und das Kind bekam einem Brief vom Inkasso Büro.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



colormix schrieb:


> jupp Tiefstes Mittelalter sehe ich genau so ,
> Mörder sperrt man weg weil sie eine Gefahr für die  Allgemeinheit  sind und Pädophile dürfen  frei rum laufen.


Mörder sind Täter, sie haben gemordet. 

Pädophile sind Kranke, die überwiegende
Mehrzahl hat die Krankheit irgendwie
unter Kontrolle. Und Du willst jetzt jeden,
der Kinderfilme anschaut, einsperren?

Genau, tiefstes Mittelalter ... 
Je nach Untersuchung haben bis zu 10% 
der Männer pädophile Tendenzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Je nach Untersuchung haben bis zu 10%
> der Männer pädophile Tendenzen.



Wie so oft, unendliche kaum erforschte Weiten, sobald es bei dem Thema um Frauen geht. 



> „Ich war 14, als mich die Nonne aufs Zimmer nahm“
> *Kinderpsychiatrie: „Ich war 14, als mich die Nonne aufs Zimmer nahm“ - WELT
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## colormix (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Genauso wie Alkohol, Zigaretten das alles  gehört  nicht in Kinderhände und der Elternteil achte heute auch nicht  immer darauf  was die Kleinen so machen und wie Kinder   so sind, wenn was passiert traut man sich nicht es der Mama/Papa zu sagen weil man Angst hat    es unangenehm ist,
 das  nutzen  die Verbrecher gerne  aus .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie so oft, unendliche kaum erforschte Weiten, sobald es bei dem Thema um Frauen geht.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

10% der Männer soll es betreffen und Colormix,
wenn ich richtig aus dem Kontekt lese, ist ein
Mann. Denn soll er seinen Freunden sagen,
dass er dafür ist, profilaktisch 10% der Männer
einzusperren.

Hast Du fundierte Zahlen zu übergriffigen Frauen?
ich habe selber erlebt, das Frauen Säugliche an ihrer
nackten Brust haben saugen lassen. Das muss man
sich mal vorstellen! So eine Schweinerei!!


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Leute Leute, wir waren beim Handy Verbot für Kinder. Lasst doe Männer u Frauen raus, die kommen dann im nächsten Jahr dran. Oder vll wieder die Killerspiele?! Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Kleines Update: IT-Verband gegen Smartphone-Verbot fuer Kinder unter 14 | heise online

----



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss es denn vorhanden sein?
> Die Thematik, wie es zu solchen Verhaltensweisen kommt, ist immer noch nur sehr unzureichend erforscht, auch weil wir nach wie vor kaum verstehen wie unser Gehirn genau funktioniert und bestimmte Verhaltensmuster rausbildet. Man "weiß", bzw. hat begründete Vermutungen, ja z.B. inzwischen auch das Kinderschänder nicht unbedingt bewusst entscheiden ein Kinderschänder zu werden, genauso wie homosexuell zu sein erstmal nicht unbedingt grundsätzlich eine freie Entscheidung ist (was es aber eben, nur auf diesen konkreten Fall bezogen, auch nicht automatisch zu einer Krankheit macht, das will ich damit nicht sagen).
> 
> Das gleiche ist also durchaus auch von pädophilen Verhalten annehmbar, das es evt. nicht unbedingt die freie Willensentscheidung des Betroffenen ist eine solche Vorliebe zu haben.
> Wenn es aber keine freie Willensbildung ist, wie sollen solche Personen dann eben auch ein Schuldempfinden verspüren können, wo es aus ihrer Sicht für sie ja im Grunde "natürlich" ist.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mörder sind Täter, sie haben gemordet.
> 
> Pädophile sind Kranke, die überwiegende
> Mehrzahl hat die Krankheit irgendwie
> ...



Deswegen sollen auch die Therapieangebote ausgebaut werden. Insbesondere im Präventionsbereich, also wenn es jemand merkt, und eben "kein Täter werden" will. 
Erfolgreiche Therapien sollen von der Krankenkasse bezahlt werden.
Kindesmissbrauch: Union will Ermittler ganz neu ausstatten | SWR Aktuell | SWR


			
				https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/Kampf-gegen-Kindesmissbrauch-Union-will-Ermittler-auch-ins-Darknet-schicken schrieb:
			
		

> Neben härteren Strafen und mehr Rechten für die Polizei setzt die Unions-Fraktion auch auf Vorbeugung. Dazu will sie sich an Projekten in Skandinavien orientieren.
> 
> So heißt es zum Beispiel, die Krankenkassen sollten bei erwiesenem Erfolg die Therapiekosten für Menschen mitpädophilen Neigungen übernehmen, damit die eben nicht zu Tätern werden.
> 
> Entsprechende Pilotprojekte gibt es bereits, zum Beispiel an der Berliner Uni-Klinik Charité. Dort war die Nachfrage groß und nach Einschätzung der beteiligten Wissenschaftler ist es gut gelungen, Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern, weil die Therapieteilnehmer gelernt haben, ihr Verhalten zu kontrollieren.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Halte ich absolut nichts von. Digitale Medien werden in der Zukunft zum Alltag gehören - inklusive aller ihrer Möglichkeiten. 
In der Schule sollte man eigentlich auf das spätere Leben vorbereitet werden. Dazu gehört meiner Ansicht nach auch der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit digitalen Medien und was die Konsequenzen für einen selbst und für Andere aus einem unverantwortungsvollen Umgang sind. 

Stattdessen wird in der Schule teilweise weltfremder Mist vermittelt, den man nie wieder braucht. Aber digitale Kompetenzen werden so gut wie garnicht vermittelt. 
Und was ist in den Augen der alten Säcke natürlich wieder die Lösung? Alles, wovon man scheinbar selber keine Ahnung hat, verbieten. Und das sogar im Privatbereich.

Wenn die Gesellschaft dann natürlich noch besonders in der Öffentlichkeit einen recht offnen Umgang mit Sexualität pflegt und gleichzeitig von den Kleineren verlangt wird, immer früher immer erwachsener zu sein muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn sexuelle Schweinereien und Straftaten auch zwischen Kindern unter 14 Jahren bzw. bei Minderjährigen (wo es genauso strafrechtlich relevant ist...) auftreten. Gutheißen tue ich das gewiss nicht, aber irgendwann spiegelt sich der Umgang der Erwachsenen untereinander auch bei den Kindern wieder.

Damit also ein Smartphoneverbot für Kinder unter 14 Jahren zu rechtfertigen, ist mehr Symptom- als Ursachenbekämpfung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> Halte ich absolut nichts von. Digitale Medien werden in der Zukunft zum Alltag gehören


Gehören sie doch schon.


> Damit also ein Smartphoneverbot für Kinder unter 14 Jahren zu rechtfertigen, ist mehr Symptom- als Ursachenbekämpfung.


Es bringt vor allem nichts. Die Bilder/Videos werden dann mit Opas Digitalkamera aufgenommen und über T-DSL 768 über Onkels alten Pentium4-PC per E-Mail verschickt.
Selber Inhalt, kein Smartphone.
Alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ganze Smartphonesache ist halt durch Gesellschaft und Medien brutalst overhyped. Klar können die Dinger in manchen Situationen praktisch sein aber wer ein bisschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht braucht sie streng genommen halt nicht. ...."ich habe kein Smartphone weils unnötig ist"...


Noch stimmt das, ich befürchte aber, dass der Zeitpunkt kommt, an dem man nicht mehr darauf verzichten kann, oder Einbußen hinnehmen muss.
Tickets für Bus, Bahn, Kino, Flugzeug und was weiß ich. Ist ja alles schön einfach mit dem Smartphone, und dank tausender Tracker verdient eine ganze Industrie an den Metadaten mit.
Für die ewig Getrigen wirds natürlich noch einen einzelnen Schalter geben, an dem man sich anstellen darf und zusehen kann, wie es nebenan viel schneller geht.
Die elektronische Patientenakte, sensibelste Daten werden auf den sicherheitstechnisch schlimmst möglichen Geräten verwaltet, mit software, entschuldigung apps, die sicherheitstechnisch eine absolute katastrophe sind. Wer dazu mehr wissen will, sollte mal den kuketz blog lesen.
Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Smartphones, aber ich habe etwas dagegen, ein Gerät zu verwenden, das mir nicht gehört und auf dem "Apps" tun und lassen können was sie wollen ohne, dass man die notwendigen Mittel hat, das zu steuern, wie es auf jedem 0815 Linux oder Windows System geht.

@ topic: In diesem Sinne würde ich es begrüßen, Kinder und Jugendliche besser im Umgang mit diesen Geräten zu schulen, statt es zu verbieten. Die Masse, ob jung oder alt, weiß einfach nicht, wie so ein Ding funktioniert und wie unsicher es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Smartphones, aber ich habe etwas dagegen, ein Gerät zu verwenden, das mir nicht gehört und auf dem "Apps" tun und lassen können was sie wollen ohne, dass man die notwendigen Mittel hat, das zu steuern, wie es auf jedem 0815 Linux oder Windows System geht.



Genau das ist der Grund warum ich bis 2018 kein Smartphone hatte und es auch heute nicht für solche Dinge nutze. Natürlich wird man mittelfristig nicht mehr drumrum kommen. Ich habe nur die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben dass wir manche Grundlagen wie eine solche Technik funktionieren sollte bis dahin mal halbwegs gepeilt haben (nicht wie heute).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> @ topic: In diesem Sinne würde ich es begrüßen, Kinder und Jugendliche  besser im Umgang mit diesen Geräten zu schulen, statt es zu verbieten.  Die Masse, ob jung oder alt, weiß einfach nicht, wie so ein Ding  funktioniert und wie unsicher es eigentlich ist.


Wer hat denn in diesem Bereich technische Kompetenz an Schulen?
Meist nur die Admins. Zudem wird dort auch an Computern gearbeitet, die auch zum Ausspionierend er Schüler genutzt werden. Wundert es dich, dass dann niemand hinterfragt?


----------



## efdev (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen Smartphones, aber ich habe etwas dagegen, ein Gerät zu verwenden, das mir nicht gehört und auf dem "Apps" tun und lassen können was sie wollen ohne, dass man die notwendigen Mittel hat, das zu steuern, wie es auf jedem 0815 Linux oder Windows System geht.



Ich setze meine Hoffnung was das angeht einfach in etwas wie das Librem5 und hoffe das es mehr Phones dieser Art geben wird, welche hoffentlich dann auch in meinem Preisbereich liegen. (oder ich muss doch mal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen als mir lieb ist für ein Smartphone)


----------



## DIY-Junkie (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



efdev schrieb:


> Ich setze meine Hoffnung was das angeht einfach in etwas wie das Librem5 und hoffe das es mehr Phones dieser Art geben wird, welche hoffentlich dann auch in meinem Preisbereich liegen. (oder ich muss doch mal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen als mir lieb ist für ein Smartphone)


Steht bei mir auch schon auf der Bestellliste 
Ich denke aber, dass es viele "Interessen" gibt, die ganz bestimmt nicht wollen, dass diese Art Telefon in der breiten Masse ankommt. Ich warte schon darauf, bis der erste mit der Terror-Keule daher kommt und dass dieses Telefon gefährlich ist.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer hat denn in diesem Bereich technische Kompetenz an Schulen?
> Meist nur die Admins. Zudem wird dort auch an Computern gearbeitet, die auch zum Ausspionierend er Schüler genutzt werden. Wundert es dich, dass dann niemand hinterfragt?


Tja, leider ist dem wohl so.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Irgendein unbedeutendes Mitglied aus einem Beirat (!) einer Beauftragten der Bundesregierung möchte gerne in die Medien und haut dementsprechend sowas raus... Wahnsinn!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Irgendein unbedeutendes Mitglied aus einem Beirat (!) einer Beauftragten der Bundesregierung möchte gerne in die Medien und haut dementsprechend sowas raus... Wahnsinn!



Für die Regierung sind das wichtige Berater. Daran wird sich orientiert.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meist nur die Admins. Zudem wird dort auch an Computern gearbeitet, die auch zum Ausspionierend er Schüler genutzt werden. Wundert es dich, dass dann niemand hinterfragt?


Meist sind das nicht mal unbedingt Admins. Oft werden die Computer auch nur von einer mehr oder weniger fachkundigen und/oder interessierten Lehrkraft betreut und verwaltet. 

Definiere übrigens mal Ausspionieren... Ich meine, es ist doch nix Verwerfliches daran z.B. Möglichkeiten zu haben zu gucken, ob sich ein Schüler eine Online gestellte Hausaufgabe überhaupt angeschaut hat. 
Da gibts Dinge und Erwartungen an Schulen die ich sehr viel kritischer sehe.

 Ansonsten gabs da nicht viel mit Ausspionieren - in allen (!) Schulen auf die ich musste wurden Kaiser-Karten im PC genutzt. Es wurde auch immer von Anfang an kommuniziert, dass von Schul-PCs aufgerufene Websites und IP-Adressen aus rechtlichen Gründen gespeichert werden und dass Lehrkräfte prinzipiell Zugriff auf unsere Speicherorte haben. 

Ausspioniert wurde nicht - höchstens mit Wissen der Schüler kontrolliert. Was prinzipiell auch jedem Schüler latte sein konnte, wenn man die Infrastruktur auch wirklich nur zu Unterrichtszwecken genutzt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> dass Lehrkräfte prinzipiell Zugriff auf unsere Speicherorte haben.


Hier wir trainiert, dass keine Privatsphäre vorhanden ist. So auch beim Smartphone mit Google/Apple.
Man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, warum die alle Daten preisgeben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ansonsten gabs da nicht viel mit Ausspionieren - in allen (!) Schulen auf die ich musste wurden Kaiser-Karten im PC genutzt. Es wurde auch immer von Anfang an kommuniziert, dass von Schul-PCs aufgerufene Websites und IP-Adressen aus rechtlichen Gründen gespeichert werden und dass Lehrkräfte prinzipiell Zugriff auf unsere Speicherorte haben.



Eine solche Kontrolle, was mit dem Internet gemacht wird, wie am PC zu Hause, wo die Eltern dahinter stehen, oder in der Schule ist eben auf dem Smartphone im Schulklo nicht möglich.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Der Post war eher als Antwort auf Kuhpisse gedacht.

Mal abgesehen davon: Mit um das Smartphone der Kinder müssen sich die Eltern halt kümmern (entsprechende Tools gibts dafür ja... - natürlich sollten die Kinder Kenntnis davon haben) und das Einhalten von Regeln ggfs. auch kontrollieren. Würden die Eltern da hinterher sein, würde ein entsprechender Missbrauch der Technik im weißen Haus auch auffallen. Und den Kindern muss halt Medienkompetenz beigebracht werden. 

Wie ich aber schon weiter oben schrieb: Kinder sind oft ein Ebenbild der erwachsenen Gesellschaft und im besonderen Maße ein Ebenbild ihrer Eltern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für die Regierung sind das wichtige Berater. Daran wird sich orientiert.



Pfff. Nochmal: irgendeine unwichtige, random Trulla aus einem Beirat (= ein unverbindliches Beratungsgremium) einer unwichtigen Beauftragten haut ein random Statement raus, vermutlich mehr um PR für ihre eigene Organisation zu machen, als irgendwas anderes. Daraus wird nichts resultieren. Schon allein die Vorstellung, dass u14-Jährige keine Smartphone mehr anfassen dürfen (oder nur nicht angeschaltete? Wie sieht es aus, wenn das Display gesperrt, aber das Handy an ist?) ist absurd. Deswegen braucht man sich nicht ins Hemd machen.

Ich habe beruflich schon auf verschiedenen Ebenen mit und für "Beauftragte für dies und jenes" gearbeitet. Die sind vollkommen irrelevant, es sei denn, der aktuellen Regierung/Kanzlerin/MP/OB passt irgendwas gerade super gut in den Wahlkampf, dann wird sich natürlich ganz stolz auf die/den natürlich eigenhändig eingesetzte/n Beauftragte/n bezogen und das aufgegriffen. Aber wie gesagt, hier ist es nichtmal die Beauftragte, sondern ein random Beiratsmitglied.


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Dieser Ansatz zum Verbot ist gar nicht so übel. Aber nicht wegen den möglichen Fallen im Internet,
> sondern ganz einfach wegen dem "Besserzwang" Ich erlebe das bei meinen 4 Enkeln.
> "Der und der haben so ein smartes Smartphone, ich will auch so eins" Als wir ein normales Handy
> angeboten haben (tel. und SMS) wurden wir schräg angesehen. "Damit werde ich ausgelacht"
> ...



Ich hatte mit 16 mein erstes Smartphone (Samsung S3 Mini) was ich mir selbst kaufen musste (3 Monate Zeitungen austragen) und davor war es eben nur ein Phillips oder Sony MP3 Player, da habe ich nichts verpasst und wurde auch nie ausgelacht... 

Der Grund war eigentlich nur dass ich WhatsApp haben wollte, da ich damals in einem Pfadfinderverein und bei der Jugendfeuerwehr war und mich mit den Leuten absprechen können wollte, sonst wird das Smartphone immer noch zum Musik hören genutzt (nun Spotify).

Aber was mich oft auch stört ist wie die kleinen Kinder mit ihren Geräten umgehen, meine jüngere Schwester zB. hat schon mehr Smartphones geschrottet als ich Finger an der Hand habe, aber mein S3 Mini dagegen läuft immer noch --> nicht mal für die Hardware wird Verantwortung übernommen...


----------



## lipt00n (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Dieser Verbotsansatz ist totaler Unfug. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man Erwachsenen alle internetfähigen Endgeräte verbieten, nur weil ein kleiner Prozentsatz darüber Waffen udn Drogen und andere verbotene Dinge umsetzt, mit dem Hintergrund "alle zu schützen".

Das hier jeder, inkl. mir, erst spät sein Smartphone hatte, liegt wohl eher an der technischen Entwicklung, denn an rigorosen Erzeihungsmethoden. Ihr hättet doch alle blöd geguckt, wenn man euch den Super Nintendo o.ä. verweigert hätte, mit der Begründung "Mein Sohn, ich hatte meinen ersten Computerspiele auch erst mit 35 kaufen können...". Ich finde die Entwicklung auch nicht gut, aber dieses Schwingen der Moralkeule und "Aber bei mir was das soundso" ist das gleiche Gelaber, dass auch unsere Elterngeneration und die Generation davor vom Stapel gelassen hat. Und vom rückständigen Muff-Deutschland der 50er Jahre möchte ich mich ganz klar differenzieren...


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Aber was mich oft auch stört ist wie die kleinen Kinder mit ihren Geräten umgehen, meine jüngere Schwester zB. hat schon mehr Smartphones geschrottet als ich Finger an der Hand habe, aber mein S3 Mini dagegen läuft immer noch --> nicht mal für die Hardware wird Verantwortung übernommen...



... das ist das Problem. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Handys/Phones von den 2 Großen schon geschrottet wurden.
Dem 2. hatte ich zu meinem alten A4 eine Payback Karte geschenkt, zum Geburtstag. Als er 2 Tage später
wieder zu Hause war, war die Karte geschrottet. Alles Geld weg. Beim anmelden die falsche PIN 4x eingegeben. 
Dummheit schafft Handyfrei. Von mir gibt es nichts mehr. Die  Mama hatte bei e-bay ein neues ersteigert, .... verloren.
Die haben kein Verständnis dafür, was das kostet und vor allem wo das Geld herkommt. 

Mama und Papa machen die Geldbörse auf und da ist Geld drin.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Als Experiment mal 2 Wochen alle Flatrates abschaffen. Alles, egal was, dann laufen auch wieder Dinosaurier auf dem Planeten rum. 

Verbote, mmh das wird nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Als Experiment mal 2 Wochen alle Flatrates abschaffen.



Flatrate ist schön und gut. Meistens wird ja nach wenigen GB gedrosselt. 

Dazu nutze ich auch bei den Surf-Flatrates PrePaid, da man dann eben nur zahlt, wenn man das mobile Internet wirklich braucht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es bringt vor allem nichts. Die Bilder/Videos werden dann mit Opas Digitalkamera aufgenommen und über T-DSL 768 über Onkels alten Pentium4-PC per E-Mail verschickt.



Es geht ja nicht nur darum, was die Kinder mit Onkels PC machen, sondern auch vor allem, was der Onkel mit den Kindern macht: 
Verborgenes Massenphaenomen: Kinderpornografie – Die Gesellschaft will davon nichts wissen  | svz.de
Kinderpornographie: "Das beste Handwerkzeug ist uns verboten." - Wie bitte?  — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Zumal ich denke, das dann auch die Untersuchungen beim Arzt/Rechtsmediziner nochmal retraumatisierend wirken können, wenn dann an intimen Stellen geschaut wird und Beweisfotos von Verletzungen gemacht werden. Da geht es schließlich nicht nur um ein blaues Auge, das fotografiert wird.

Um wieder direkt zum Thema Smartphone zu kommen:


			
				https://www.svz.de/deutschland-welt/panorama/Reportage-Kinderpornografie-Was-Ermittler-und-Opferberater-sagen-id22634352.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Sexting – Es geht nicht nur um Missbrauch und Kinderpornografie*
> 
> Ein Trend macht den Ermittlern große Sorgen: das Sexting - das unbekümmerte Versenden von Nacktbildern durch Jugendliche in Chats selbst. "Man muss wissen, die Zahl der 14-jährigen Mädchen im Netz ist begrenzt. Die Zahl der Männer, die sich als Mädchen ausgeben, ist aber unbegrenzt", sagt Ritter. Er vermutet, dass sich hinter der Mehrzahl der angeblichen Mädchen im Netz ein Erwachsener verbirgt.
> 
> Die Kinder würden früh sexualisiert. In der neugierigen Suche geraten sie auf Seiten, wo die Täter auf Opfer lauern. Der Kontakt wird enger, schaukelt sich hoch und führt manchmal zu Nacktbildern oder gar Filmen beim Masturbieren. "Oft ist Einsamkeit der Grund bei den Kindern, denn auf der anderen Seite ist jemand, der zuhört. Der Täter ist glücklich, er hat neues Material, an dem er sich ergötzen kann", erläutert Ritter. Und neues Material sei oft der Eintritt in internationale Tauschbörsen, es sei die sogenannte Keuschheitsprobe.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Dieser Ansatz zum Verbot ist gar nicht so übel. Aber nicht wegen den möglichen Fallen im Internet,
> sondern ganz einfach wegen dem "Besserzwang" Ich erlebe das bei meinen 4 Enkeln.
> "Der und der haben so ein smartes Smartphone, ich will auch so eins" Als wir ein normales Handy
> angeboten haben (tel. und SMS) wurden wir schräg angesehen. "Damit werde ich ausgelacht"



Tja, was heute das Handy ist war damals irgendwelcher anderer Krempel, etwa die Kleidung wegen dem Schüler gehänselt wurde.
Mit Verboten erreicht man gar nichts oder wenig. Vielleicht einfach in der Schule oder - man stelle sich vor - die Eltern erziehen ihre Kinder in punkto Medienkompetenz und dann passiert auch so ein Mist nicht.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hast du aber mehr Möglichkeit der Kontrolle darüber als was dein Kind auf seinem Smartphone in der Schule macht, würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten.



Warum sollte man sein Kind denn wie ein Helikopter bei der Nutzung des Smartphones kontrollieren? Was soll das denn bringen?
Wenn ich anfange zu kontrollieren, kommt erst recht Unsinn bei raus. Man kann ja mit seinem Nachwuchs durchaus mal ein Gespräch führen, bevor man denen ein Handy schenkt.
Für meine Person ist es unerträglich irgendwie mit Verboten daherzukommen, das hat damals auch nichts gebracht als ich mit 12 Jahren geraucht hab oder mit 14 die ersten Bier gesoffen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur darum, was die Kinder mit Onkels PC machen, sondern auch vor allem, was der Onkel mit den Kindern macht:



Und bevor es das Handy gab, hat das der ranzige Onkel ohne Handy und PC gemacht.
Da kann ich ja auch gleich allen Deutschen den Waffenschein verbieten, schließlich kann man damit ja Menschen ermorden.
Bald benötigt man wohl eine Altersprüfung um online gehen zu dürfen, am besten noch mit vorherigem Bildabgleich und Klarnamen, auch im Forum werden Nicknames verboten.
Die Freiheit wird Stück für Stück eingeschränkt, weil irgendein Pädo-Onkel sich gedacht hat, er muss über ein Medium seiner Wahl mit irgendwelchen Jugendlichen anfreunden.
Anstatt Probleme dieser Menschen mal auf den Tisch zu legen und sie öffentlich zu diskutieren und zugleich Medienkompetenzen auszubilden, wird überall mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen, Verboten anderen die Freude am Leben genommen, nur weil irgendeine Minderheit Unsinn treibt.

Kann jetzt auch hergehen und sagen: Geh nicht mehr ab 23 Uhr auf die Straße, das ist verboten, du könntest ja Opfer eines Asylanten-Vergewaltigers werden.

Muss man wirklich sagen - interessiert mich nicht. Ich glaube als Elternteil kann man nicht ernsthaft erwarten sich mit so einem lausigen Smartphoneverbot bei seinen Kindern durchzusetzen.
Die zeigen dir doch den Vogel. Wäre damals genauso gewesen als ich meinen ersten Rechner mit 10 Jahren bekommen hab, da war auch keine Software installiert, dass ich nur begrenzt auf Seite XY zu surfen habe, oder welche Spiele ich auf der Playstation zocken darf und welche nicht. Hat keine Sau interessiert - Gottseidank.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Was soll denn ein Verbot bringen?

Eher sollten mal die überlasteten Eltern da mal durchsehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> Was soll denn ein Verbot bringen?


Es weckte bei mir das technische Interesse. Nur 2 h Internet per Fritte. Wie umgeht man das?
Ohne diese Verbotsversuche hätte ich nie gelernt wie IP- und MAC-Adressen funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Wob ei man dann einfach die Fritzbox so einrichtet, dass überhaupt nur bekannte MACs ins WLAN dürfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wob ei man dann einfach die Fritzbox so einrichtet, dass überhaupt nur bekannte MACs ins WLAN dürfen.



Das geht nur für WLAN, nicht für Ethernet. Ich habe das damals mit Ethernet gemacht.


----------



## Downsampler (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Ich hab sogar Abitur ohne Internet und Google gemacht (und ja, das gabs da schon), also so mit "Büchern" - ihr kennt das, diese bedruckten Seiten die zusammengebunden sind...



Naja ob mit Büchern oder mit Google ist das Gleiche. Nur daß man in Büchern nicht mit Werbung und Porno bombardiert wird beim Nachschlagen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Naja ob mit Büchern oder mit Google ist das Gleiche. Nur daß man in Büchern nicht mit Werbung und Porno bombardiert wird beim Nachschlagen.



Außer vielleicht zu Suchanfragen zum Biounterricht wäre mir neu, das man beim Googlen Pornos angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Hitman_33 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Finde den Ansatz ganz richtig. Ein normales Handy (z.B. alte Nokia Tastenhandys) reichen für ein Kind unter 14 völlig. Der Einfluss der Wirtschaft auf sich stark entwickelnde Kinder, die fast alles ohne Filter aufnehmen sollte schleunigst eingedämmt werden. Habe das Gefühl die Eltern verlieren gänzlich die Kontrolle über das Serfverhalten ihrer Kinder. Das war bei uns schon kritisch (ich bin erst 19) aber mittlerweile, sieht es sehr viel schlimmer aus. Zu meinem Glück gab es Smartphones noch gar nicht als ich so jung war.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

... heute im Radio einen Beitrag gehört ..." wie lange sollten Kleinkinder am Handy sitzen?". 
Geht´s noch? Die Welt ist verrückt, manche Eltern toppen das noch. Welche Eltern
gehen heute noch mit den Kindern vor die Tür? Kaum welche. Meine Strafen füher 
bekam ich weil ich nach dem dunkel werden erst nach Hause kam. Aber da konnten wir Kinder noch
im dunkeln auf die Straße/Wald/Feld/Flur.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Erstens: Ich bin Baujahr 70. Wir Kinder sind 4km zu Fuss zur Schule gegangen und nach der Schule auch die meiste Zeit draussen gewesen, Fussball, BMX, in harten Wintern, Ski oder Schlitten fahren. Inne Bude haben wir gehockt in den Wintermonaten,
Atari 2600. Space Invaders oder Pitfall zocken, um uns aufzuwärmen und dann wieder auf die Teufelswiese Ski fahren. Immer top fit körperlich ohne Bezahl-Gym. In der Bude habe ich erst gehockt mit Computerszene, C-64, Amiga 1000, nur am Programmieren, Partys Europaweit. Es fing alles an mit einem 300 Baud Koppler mit Sprech- und Ohrmuscheln für Mutters spitzenbekleidetes Post Telefon. Unser erstes Modem war ein USR Courier Dual Standard mit 9.600 Baud in 110V, 2.500 Mark.
Wir zusammen geschmissen, jeder 500 Mark. Ich habe den Trafo von damals 220V auf 110 V gewickelt. Insgesamt war das eine schöne Zeit. Trend zu Zweitens->

Zweitens: Laut Studien hat ein Strafgefanger mit 60 Minuten Hofgang heute mehr Tageslicht als unsere Kinder. Man sieht Kinder kaum noch draussen spielen. Ich muss mit dem Firmenauto jeden Morgen an einer Grundschule vorbei. Wenn ich erst um halb acht losfahre, sind dann tausend Autos und Stau dort. Die Eltern karren mit super intakten Karossen die Kinder bis in die Schule hinein.

Drittens: Ich würde heutzutage mit Adidas Schnellfickerhose und Hausschuhen in die Schule gehen, ich meine gefahren  Chauffeur, Chairman of the Board.


----------



## D0pefish (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> Wie Frontal21 berichtete, wird mittlerweile fast jedes Kind Opfer von sexueller Belästigung in Messagern und Chats.


Dafür wird jeder Kinderarzt Verständnis zeigen und die armen Kleinen gern von ihrem Leid erlösen. Ist doch kein Leben so. Überall Drogen, Falschgeld, Sexualverbrecher, Terroristen, Waffenschieber, däm ähhm affige Nachrichtensendungen der untersten Schublade und natürlich Die Drei Großen Übel: Werbung. Es ist zum Besten für uns alle! Freiwillig arbeiten gehen die doch eh nicht mehr.  
 Danach beschäftigen wir uns mit diesem Smiley-Pack. Weg damit! Illegal hochgeladene Raubkopien wollen wir hier nicht mehr sehen. Hat mein großer Bruder gesagt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Auch der BDK hat das Thema aufgegriffen:

Cybergrooming - neue Entwicklungen — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



			
				https://www.bdk.de/lv/baden-wuerttemberg/bw-aktuell/cybergrooming-neue-entwicklungen schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Über den aktuellen KriPoZ-Newsletter erreichte uns der Hinweis auf eine interessante Stellungnahme des Kriminalpolitischen Kreises (KriK), der sich gegen eine Strafbarkeit des Versuches ausspricht. Im Kern, weil die Strafbarkeit "ins Vorfeld des Vorfelds" verlagert würde.
> 
> Stattdessen wird unter anderem vorgeschlagen § 176 IV StGB neu zu fassen und eine Strafbarkeit vorzusehen, wenn "der Täter auf eine Person über 14 Jahre ein[wirkt], die er für ein Kind hält". Damit werde der (eigentliche) Zweck erreicht, dass der Täter, der mit einem nicht offen ermittelnden Polizeibeamten in Kontakt steht und diesen für ein Kind hält, den Tatbestand nunmehr erfüllen kann. Ein durchaus interessanter Ansatz.


----------



## Koobalion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... heute im Radio einen Beitrag gehört ..." wie lange sollten Kleinkinder am Handy sitzen?".
> Geht´s noch? Die Welt ist verrückt, manche Eltern toppen das noch. Welche Eltern
> gehen heute noch mit den Kindern vor die Tür? Kaum welche. Meine Strafen füher
> bekam ich weil ich nach dem dunkel werden erst nach Hause kam. Aber da konnten wir Kinder noch
> im dunkeln auf die Straße/Wald/Feld/Flur.



Gohrbi du sprichst mir aus der Seele man! 

Würden die meisten Eltern so wie früher konsequent Verbote durchziehen, aufklären, auf den sozialen Umgang achten und sich wirklich mit ihren Kindern beschäftigen/auseinandersetzen... wäre vieles heute nicht nötig.

Aber heute wirst du ja schon von 12 Jährigen mit "Hey Alter hast du eine Fluppe für mich" angesprochen... traurig zu was die Gesellschaft heute verkommt, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.

Und sowas sage ich als 26 Jähriger schon... ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... bekam ich weil ich nach dem dunkel werden erst nach Hause kam. Aber da konnten wir Kinder noch
> im dunkeln auf die Straße/Wald/Feld/Flur.



Früher war es viel gefährlicher als heute, viel gefährlich....


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Gohrbi du sprichst mir aus der Seele man!
> 
> Würden die meisten Eltern so wie früher konsequent Verbote durchziehen, aufklären, auf den sozialen Umgang achten und sich wirklich mit ihren Kindern beschäftigen/auseinandersetzen... wäre vieles heute nicht nötig.
> 
> ...



Ja, schlimme Zeiten heute. Die Jugend wird immer unerträglicher. Sagte Platon letztens schon.


----------



## Koobalion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher war es viel gefährlicher als heute, viel gefährlich....



Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten...

Mein Schwester z.B. kann seit gut 2 Jahren ihre kleine selbst bei Tageslicht nicht mehr auf den Spielplatz alleine lassen, der direkt vor der Tür ist, weil dort Migranten und Flüchtlinge von der Unterkunft in der nähe alles blockieren und auch teils trinken und rauchen. Sowas kenne ich aus meiner Kindheit z.B. gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten....


Schau Dir die Kriminalstatistik an. Früher gab es nur eine scheinbare Sicherheit, und die Menschen fühlten sich sicher. Heute hat man vor allem und jedem Angst. Wäre ich als Kind alleine auf dem Spielpatz gegangen, wären mir in den sechziger Jahren sofort von entsprechenden Bullies die Spielzeuge geklaut worden und Kinder wurden zu tausenden vom bösen Mann mit Süßigkeiten in Autos gelockt. Warum wohl? 

Man kann Technik für Kinder schwer verbieten, einen sinnvollen Umgang zu lernen, bedarf aber guter Erziehungsberechtigten.


----------



## Koobalion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, schlimme Zeiten heute. Die Jugend wird immer unerträglicher. Sagte Platon letztens schon.



Als Philosoph wird Platon schon recht haben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Kriminalstatistik an. Früher gab es nur eine scheinbare Sicherheit, und die Menschen fühlten sich sicher. Heute hat man vor allem und jedem Angst. Wäre ich als Kind alleine auf dem Spielpatz gegangen, wären mir in den sechziger Jahren sofort von entsprechenden Bullies die Spielzeuge geklaut worden und Kinder wurden zu tausenden vom bösen Mann mit Süßigkeiten in Autos gelockt. Warum wohl?
> 
> Man kann Technik für Kinder schwer verbieten, einen sinnvollen Umgang zu lernen, bedarf aber guter Erziehungsberechtigten.



Beim letzten Punkt stimme ich voll zu.

Aber Statistiken sind für mich heutzutage leider kaum aussagekräftig und da verlasse ich mich lieber auf meine eigene Erfahrung.

Zumal die meisten Statistiken schön manipuliert sind bzw. werden und ungefähr so akkurat sind wie... lassen wir es lieber!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten...
> 
> Mein Schwester z.B. kann seit gut 2 Jahren ihre kleine selbst bei Tageslicht nicht mehr auf den Spielplatz alleine lassen, der direkt vor der Tür ist, weil dort Migranten und Flüchtlinge von der Unterkunft in der nähe alles blockieren und auch teils trinken und rauchen. Sowas kenne ich aus meiner Kindheit z.B. gar nicht.



Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Zeit, als Ende der 80er bis Anfang/Mitte der 90er mehrere Millionen Spätaussiedler, "Russlanddeutsche" etc. hierher kamen.
So unangenehm teile davon nachvollziehbarer weise auch sein mögen, ist das allein noch keinerlei Hinweis auf eine allgemein steigende Gefahr für Leib und Leben oder dafür, dass die Jugend immer schlimmer würde. Ich will nicht so tun, als wäre alles prima, es gibt auch verschiedene Entwicklungen, die mir Sorgen bereiten, so pauschal ist mir das dann doch zu sehr Verschrecktes-Häschen-Style.

/edit:

Ja, weil Statistiken wahrscheinlich viel weniger verzerrt sind, als der winzig kleine Ausschnitt der Realität, den du selbst erlebst...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Aber Statistiken sind für mich heutzutage leider kaum aussagekräftig und da verlasse ich mich lieber auf meine eigene Erfahrung.


Statistiken in Bezug auf personenbezogenes Verhalten sind auch nie übertragbar. Es ist etwas anderes als Lottospielen, da gilt die Wahrscheinllichkeit für jeden. Geht es um Verhalten unter Menschen, sind unsere individuellen Fähigkeiten viel zu unterschiedlich. Chuck Norris z.B.  fand auch Harlem in den siebzigern nicht gefährlich.


----------



## Koobalion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Zeit, als Ende der 80er bis Anfang/Mitte der 90er mehrere Millionen Spätaussiedler, "Russlanddeutsche" etc. hierher kamen.
> So unangenehm teile davon nachvollziehbarer weise auch sein mögen, ist das allein noch keinerlei Hinweis auf eine allgemein steigende Gefahr für Leib und Leben oder dafür, dass die Jugend immer schlimmer würde. Ich will nicht so tun, als wäre alles prima, es gibt auch verschiedene Entwicklungen, die mir Sorgen bereiten, so pauschal ist mir das dann doch zu sehr Verschrecktes-Häschen-Style.
> 
> /edit:
> ...



Wie gesagt verlasse ich persönlich mich lieber auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen und jener die ich kenne, ergo Familie, Freunde, Kollegen, Bekannten usw. als etwas auf Statistiken zu geben. ^^

Kann aber ja jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält zum Glück... 

Aber mal so am Rande wegen der Kriminalstatistik!

Wie viele Delikte sind den Behörden gar nicht erst bekannt...  was glaubst du ist da wohl die Dunkelziffer?

Daher wie gesagt eigene Erfahrung damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren. 

Aber um aufs eig. Thema zurückzukommen zitiere ich mich mal eben selbst:
"Würden die meisten Eltern so wie früher konsequent Verbote durchziehen, aufklären, auf den sozialen Umgang achten und sich wirklich mit ihren Kindern beschäftigen/auseinandersetzen... wäre vieles heute nicht nötig."

Weil bei den meisten scheitert es genau daran... ^^


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten...
> 
> Mein Schwester z.B. kann seit gut 2 Jahren ihre kleine selbst bei Tageslicht nicht mehr auf den Spielplatz alleine lassen, der direkt vor der Tür ist, weil dort Migranten und Flüchtlinge von der Unterkunft in der nähe alles blockieren und auch teils trinken und rauchen. Sowas kenne ich aus meiner Kindheit z.B. gar nicht.


Ich auch nicht. Rauchen und Trinken am Spielplatz konnten wir super alleine.


----------



## Koobalion (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Rauchen und Trinken am Spielplatz konnten wir super alleine.



Bist halt ein richtig krasser Typ!  *Hält das Sarkasmus Schild extra weit nach oben damit der Oi!Olli ja auch mitlesen kann*


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

So war meine Kindheit. Ich kannte das also.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> ...Wie viele Delikte sind den Behörden gar nicht erst bekannt...  was glaubst du ist da wohl die Dunkelziffer?...


Die Dunkelziffer ist heute viel geringer als früher. Ich gebe seit 35 Jahren kostenlose Nachhilfe an sozial schwache Kinder. Und wenn mit den Jahren das Vertrauensverhältnis kommt, und die Abgründe erzählt werden, würdest Du schwer ertragen, was in Familien so passiert. Meine Erfahrung mit 10 Mädchen bisher ist, das 8 von ihnen vom Vater oder Brüdern missbraucht wurden. Ich begehe aber nicht den Fehler, diese Einzelfälle auf alle Familien hochzuskalieren. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum die Kinder Hilfe benötigen, es ist natürlich kein repräsentativer Querschnitt.

Ob nun freie Information zu sexuellen Themen  in Form von Pornos oder jeder Art von freizügigen Bildern in sozialen Netzwerken positiv oder negativ auf unser Zusammenleben wirken wird, werden wir langfristig sehen. Die Kinder heute sind auch viel abgeklärter als noch vor dreißig Jahren.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, weil Statistiken wahrscheinlich viel weniger verzerrt sind, als der winzig kleine Ausschnitt der Realität, den du selbst erlebst...



In der PKS können auch nur Straftaten auftauchen, die im Hellfeld liegen, also der Polizei bekannt sind. Über das Dunkelfeld sagt die PKS nichts. 
Deshalb Straftaten konsequent anzeigen.


Um entsprechende Ansätze verfolgen zu können, soll es ja, wie ich gestern Abend verlinkt habe, auch Strafbar sein, wenn der Täter mit der Polizei chattet, in dem Glauben, es wäre ein Kind. 
Bisher ist eine Strafe nur möglich, wenn er wirklich mit einem Kind chattet, da der Versuch nicht strafbar ist.


----------



## klinkistlink (4. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Grundsätzlich bin ich kein Freund von Zensur oder Verboten. 
Allerdings muss man sich einmal grundsätzlich fragen, welchen Sinn zB. unsere Jugenschutzgesetze in Bezug auf Gewaltfilme (also die richtig üblen Sachen) und harter Pornografie eigentlich im Jahre 2019 noch haben, wenn quasi jedes Kind Zugang zum Internet und damit freien Zugriff auf alle Abartigkeiten (oder Freuden, je nach Sichtweise) dieser Welt hat. Wieso darf ein Aktenzeichen XY erst nach 20:15 gesendet werden, der Suchbegriff "Animal Porn" auf Youtube führt aber rund um die Uhr auf entsprechende Seiten? Diese Fragen sollte sich die Gesellschaft einmal stellen und nein, ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das in Zukunft lösen will.

Das es aber nicht ideal ist, wenn 12 Jährige sich unter der Bettdecke HD-Enthauptungsvideos aus Syrien ansehen dürfte wohl allgemeine Zustimmung finden, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



klinkistlink schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich kein Freund von Zensur oder Verboten.
> Allerdings muss man sich einmal grundsätzlich fragen, welchen Sinn zB. unsere Jugenschutzgesetze in Bezug auf Gewaltfilme (also die richtig üblen Sachen) und harter Pornografie eigentlich im Jahre 2019 noch haben, wenn quasi jedes Kind Zugang zum Internet und damit freien Zugriff auf alle Abartigkeiten (oder Freuden, je nach Sichtweise) dieser Welt hat. Wieso darf ein Aktenzeichen XY erst nach 20:15 gesendet werden, der Suchbegriff "Animal Porn" auf Youtube führt aber rund um die Uhr auf entsprechende Seiten? Diese Fragen sollte sich die Gesellschaft einmal stellen und nein, ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das in Zukunft lösen will.
> 
> Das es aber nicht ideal ist, wenn 12 Jährige sich unter der Bettdecke HD-Enthauptungsvideos aus Syrien ansehen dürfte wohl allgemeine Zustimmung finden, oder?



Mich haben diese Verbote dazu gebracht, mich mit TOR zu beschäftigen. Mit 12 habe ich unschöne Dinge im Deep-Web angesehen. Da nutze ich den P4-PC. Die Gesetz können im Internet schlecht durchgesetzt werden. Ist m.M. auch besser so. Sonst hätten wir nur noch das Merkel-Net.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Kein Wunder, dass dann solche Vorschläge kommen: Europaeischer Polizeikongress: Weg mit dem Darknet | heise online


----------



## Dooma (11. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Nach meiner Erfahrung empfinde ich viele der jungen Leute als sozial verkrüppelt.
Die sind gar nicht mehr in der Lage noch mit anderen zu reden, einen Diskurs zu führen, zu verhandeln, zu streiten; weil die alles nur noch mit "schreiben" machen.
Nur noch Messenger Kontakte.
Ich habe Azubis erlebt die sind an der Aufgabe einen Kunden anrufen zumüssen verzweifelt.Das glaubt man erst wenn man es erlebt hat.  

Ich verzichte bis heute bewusst auf ein Handy.
Ich kann es bedienen. (De fakto kommen die meisten Bekannten mit ihren Handyproblemen zu mir; dem Handy-losen.)
Aber ich will eben nicht.
Ich will nicht ständig erreichbar sein.
Ich möchte nicht nur noch schreiben.
Wer mich sprechen möchte der soll auch genau das tun; sprechen.
Das ist eine bewusste Entscheidung.


----------



## Koobalion (11. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Dir ist bewusst... du beschreibst gerade über die hälfte der Politiker die im Bundestag sitzen. 

Hat wohl nicht nur was mit dem Alter zu tun. ^^


----------



## Koobalion (11. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Doppelpost cuz Bug sorry.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



> Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?


Ich fände es Sowas von Spitze...


----------



## iGameKudan (11. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich fände es Sowas von Spitze...


Und wieso? Aus Neid? Weils du deinen Nachfolgern genauso "schwer" machen musst wie es bei dir war? 
Wie soll denn Medienkompetenz und ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit entsprechenden Geräten entstehen?

Eigentlich ein Ding der Eltern und durch häufige Unfähigkeit eigentlich auch eine Erziehungsaufgabe der Schule.

Wenn man natürlich noch ein steinzeitliches Schulsystem Anno dazumal pflegt, in dem man nicht wirklich aufs spätere Leben vorbereitet wird und wo digitale Kompetenzen sogar möglichst aktiv vermieden werden braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn "die Zukunft" nicht verantwortungsvoll und ordnungsgemäß mit moderner Technik umgehen kann. Woher sollen die den Umgang auch gelernt haben? Und statt digitale Kompetenzen im Lehrplan ähnlich wichtigzustellen wie andere (überflüssigere) Inhalte, will man lieber wieder Verbote einführen. 

Moderne Medien und digitale Technik bietet wunderbare Möglichkeiten zum Lernen und ja, auch zur sozialen Interaktion. Man muss sie nur richtig einsetzen und eine gewisse Medienkompetenz vermittelt bekommen. Bekommt unsere 50+-Lehrer- und Politikergeneration bloß nicht hin.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und wieso? Aus Neid? Weils du deinen Nachfolgern genauso "schwer" machen musst wie es bei dir war?
> Wie soll denn Medienkompetenz und ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit entsprechenden Geräten entstehen?
> 
> Eigentlich ein Ding der Eltern und durch häufige Unfähigkeit eigentlich auch eine Erziehungsaufgabe der Schule.
> ...



Neid???^^
Wohl kaum ich bin 30 ich habe mein erstes Handy auch in etwa diesem Alter gehabt. Es aber bis ich 17 war, schlicht 0 benutzt mein Guthaben war nach 8 Monaten ohne Nutzung verfallen und ich hatte nie neues drauf gemacht. Ich bin der Meinung ein Kind Vor/Mitten in der Pupertät ist besser beraten kein eigenes Handy mit Internet zu besitzen. Von "Schwer" kann gar nicht die rede sein! 
Ich finde Technik toll sehr sogar, sonst wäre ich mit unter nicht in diesem und anderen Foren und auch ganz Privat schon recht Digital und Technisch Modern Unterwegs. UND habe auch unter anderem einen Finanziellen Vorteil daraus. Aber ich bekomme Brechreitz wenn ich sehe das jeder zu jedem Zeitpunkt ob Jung oder Alt, Stunden vor dem Handy o.ä. verschwendet und immer drauf glotzt. Bei Behörden in Wartezimmern in Einkaufsmärkten und auf der Straße oder wenn sie überquert wird, wärend der dort lang fährt auch aufs Handy schaut. etc

Ich sehe es durchaus als vor allem wichtiger Punkt der "Zunkunft" aber nur einen Teil davon. Schöner wäre sich mit gesteigertem Interesse mal einfach aufs Mensch sein besinnen. Das eigene Leben findet nicht da draußen Statt. Sondern vor der eigenen Nase, und damit meine ich definitiv NICHT das Handy. Eine/Ein bis 14 Jähriger(lose Zahl) kann gerne ein Handy haben. Aber definitiv Ohne Internet oder Spiele. Genau wie das was aus mir plumst auch Garantiert keinen Taschenrechner zu Nutzen hat. Mit einem Taschenrechner Lerne ich schließlich kein Mathe alles bis zur 10 Klasse muss man im Kopf können. Mit Sozialen Netzwerken Lerne ich keine Sozialkompetenz, Mit Wikipedia als Spickzettel bei Ratlosigkeit kann ich kein Wissen anhäufen.
Mit einer Rechtschreibprüfung so wie sie bei mir nötig wäre^^lerne ich nicht aus meinen Fehlern. Ich weiß es Selbst, von der Italienischen zur Deutschen "Rechtschreibung" sind es Welten. Weil man alles gleich  Schreibt und Spricht und man auch jeden Buchstaben ausspricht der dort steht. Die erste Zeit mit Rechschreibprogrammen habe ich kaum Fortschritte gemacht. Seit ich mit meinem Partner übe und selbst darauf achte ist es um längen besser geworden in der Kurzen Zeit. Und Genau das ist es wir haben einen Eigenen Kopf zum Denken und Internet ist dann sinnvoll wenn man verstehen kann das es nicht mit dem Eigenen Kopf verknüpft sein darf. Das internet ist eine tolle Sache garantiert ohne Frage, aber es sollte ein Sache sein die es eben "Auch" gibt um mir manches zu erleichtern.

Selbsverständlich ist die Kompetenz der Eltern gefragt. Leider kommt ein Schwieriger Lernfaktor dazu... Die Gesellschaft! Das Kind verbringt einen Maßgeblichen Teil seines Lebens eben NICHT mit den Eltern/ Familie etc. So können wir als Mama und Papa nur versuchen den Schaden zu begrenzen, der durch immense Fehleinwirkung der Gesellschaft so wie es schlicht und ergreifend Heute vorherscht!


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Neid???^^
> Wohl kaum ich bin 30 ich habe mein erstes Handy auch in etwa diesem Alter gehabt. Es aber bis ich 17 war, schlicht 0 benutzt mein Guthaben war nach 8 Monaten ohne Nutzung verfallen und ich hatte nie neues drauf gemacht. Ich bin der Meinung ein Kind Vor/Mitten in der Pupertät ist besser beraten kein eigenes Handy mit Internet zu besitzen. Von "Schwer" kann gar nicht die rede sein!


Vor 16 Jahren konnte man am Handy telefonieren, SMS schreiben und ein paar Spiele spielen. Wie willst du das bitte vergleichen? 


LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich finde Technik toll sehr sogar, sonst wäre ich mit unter nicht in diesem und anderen Foren und auch ganz Privat schon recht Digital und Technisch Modern Unterwegs. UND habe auch unter anderem einen Finanziellen Vorteil daraus. Aber ich bekomme Brechreitz wenn ich sehe das jeder zu jedem Zeitpunkt ob Jung oder Alt, Stunden vor dem Handy o.ä. verschwendet und immer drauf glotzt. Bei Behörden in Wartezimmern in Einkaufsmärkten und auf der Straße oder wenn sie überquert wird, wärend der dort lang fährt auch aufs Handy schaut. etc


Was sollte ich in einem Wartezimmer sonst machen? Den Lesezirkel am Kamin lesen? 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich sehe es durchaus als vor allem wichtiger Punkt der "Zunkunft" aber nur einen Teil davon. Schöner wäre sich mit gesteigertem Interesse mal einfach aufs Mensch sein besinnen. Das eigene Leben findet nicht da draußen Statt. Sondern vor der eigenen Nase, und damit meine ich definitiv NICHT das Handy. Eine/Ein bis 14 Jähriger(lose Zahl) kann gerne ein Handy haben. Aber definitiv Ohne Internet oder Spiele. Genau wie das was aus mir plumst auch Garantiert keinen Taschenrechner zu Nutzen hat. Mit einem Taschenrechner Lerne ich schließlich kein Mathe alles bis zur 10 Klasse muss man im Kopf können. Mit Sozialen Netzwerken Lerne ich keine Sozialkompetenz, Mit Wikipedia als Spickzettel bei Ratlosigkeit kann ich kein Wissen anhäufen.


Wieso ohne Internet und Spiele? In deiner gelobten Zeit anfangs des letzten Jahrzehnts hab es auch Spiele. Es gab portable Spielkonsolen. 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ist die Kompetenz der Eltern gefragt. Leider kommt ein Schwieriger Lernfaktor dazu... Die Gesellschaft! Das Kind verbringt einen Maßgeblichen Teil seines Lebens eben NICHT mit den Eltern/ Familie etc. So können wir als Mama und Papa nur versuchen den Schaden zu begrenzen, der durch immense Fehleinwirkung der Gesellschaft so wie es schlicht und ergreifend Heute vorherscht!


Es ist aber auch Aufgabe der Eltern solchen Dingen vorzubeugen.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ein Handy sollte kein Zeitvertreib sein. Endweder Spiele Ich bewusst an der Konsole what ever, oder ich mache etwas sinnvolles. Das Problem was heute viele mit dem Telefon haben ist das sie es nicht nur als kontinuierlichen Zeitfüller nehmen sondern es immer mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt die man im Realen Leben verbringen sollte. Ein Handy ist ein Hilfsmittel. Kein "Lebens"-Mittel. Und tatsächlich ja!! Du könntest dir aus dem Lesezirkel beim Arzt tatsächlich "wenn vorhanden" ein Magazin mit Lernbaren Wissen herausnehmen und etwas Lernen. Natürlich kein Klatschmagazin^^ Mir ist es Unangenehm darauf zu starren in der Öffentlichkeit- aus Höfflichkeit übriegens. Lesen Bildet(meist) Rumdaddeln und Surfen nur sehr selten.

Zu dem ist es *Unglaublich massiv Unhöfflich* in z.b Gesprächen, wie das Treffen mit anderen Menschen aus was auch immer für einem Grund immer nur auf dem Ding rum zu hacken, ständig drauf zu schauen oder auch schlimm es in einem Gespräch ständig klingelt o.ä wegen Benachrichtigungen. Es ist absolut unhöfflich.*Unmöglich!!!* Nur genau das ist die Regel Heutzutage und DAS geht gar nicht. Und ich würde mir starke/stärkere Konsquenzen für eventuelle Verfehlungen Wünschen.

Auch ich hatte (habe^^) einen Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Nintendo/Super/64, Playstion. Aber ich bin nicht mal selbst auf die Idee gekommen meinen Game Boy mit in die Schule zu nehmen....
Endweder Spiele ich Spiele für mich! ODER ich nehme an der Gesellschaft teil beides geht nicht, nach meiner Meinung.
Richtig, die Eltern müssen versuchen gegen den immensen Druck von immer mehr werdenden Auswüchsen klar zu kommen. Schon immer. Wichtig! Dabei das Kindeswohl im Auge behalten.



Edit:
Nebenbei wegen Internet..: ich habe im Schnitt 20- 50MB Datenverbrauch im Monat auf meinem Smartphone, im Januar ca 19MB,  Februar ca. 32MB) 
Und das auch nur weil Kaspersky Täglich Updates macht. Auch ist mein Telefon nicht mit meinem W-LAN gekoppelt.
Manchmal liegt es ne Woche nur Rum. Auch zur Arbeit nehm ich es nicht immer mit, Einkaufen, weggehen,.... Weil es einfach nicht nötig ist. 
Die Menschen machen sich selbst Abhängig von Sinnlosigkeiten. Sicher ab und zu hilft es ohne Frage Internet am Telefon zu haben, wenn man etwas sucht z.B. .


----------



## Gohrbi (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

... wenn ich hier so einige Beiträge lese, dann brauche ich mich nicht mehr wundern, warum jeder 2. den Blick auf dem Handy hat.
Das fängt schon in der 1. Klasse an und wird mit den Jahren immer verrückter. Wir mußten uns früher durch Bücher graben und den 
Rechenstab benutzen. Ja, es ist eine neue Zeit heute und nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Was nutzt es mir aber, wenn ich weiß wo es steht 
aber keinerlei Ahnung mehr vom Leben habe? Mir brennt das Kaffeewasser an, weil bei Google steht:

"2Finger weg von kochendem *Wasser*! Die ideale Wassertemperatur liegt für die meisten Zubereitungsformen bei 92 - 96 °C. Ist das *Wasser* heißer, schmeckt der *Kaffee* bitter bis beißend. Ist das *Wasser* kälter als 85 °C, schmeckt der *Kaffee* wässrig bis sauer."

Nun habe ich aber kein Thermometer parat und was nun? Keinerlei Lebenserfahrung .... Kaffee to go kaufen.

Nein es ist nicht die Frage des Handys, es ist die Frage, warum nehmen Eltern keinen Einfluß auf ihre Kleinen?
Ganz einfach .... sie starren auch nur noch auf das Display. So können sie den Kindern schreiben, wenn sie was wollen.

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

..nicht nur Deutschland


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis heute kein Smartphone. Das Tablet wird hauptsächlich fürs Studium/Arbeiten und normale Surfen auf z.B. PCGH verwendet.


Okay, und ich habe ein Smartphone, jedoch dafür kein Tablet. Das kann man nun so halten wie der Spatz auf dem Dach.

Das eigentliche Problem, dass Kinder Inhalte konsumieren, die eigentlich nicht für sie gedacht sind, liegt aber mal wieder nicht am Handy selbst, sondern daran, dass derartige Inhalte offenbar zu einfach und für jedermann zugänglich sind. Ist ja mit Alkohol und ähnlichem auch nicht viel besser. Ja ich geb zu, ich hab meinen ersten Alk auch heimlich mit 13 getrunken, war so ne kleine Kümmerling-Flasche, die ich bei Opa gefunden habe - es schmeckte widerlich und damit war das Thema mindestens bis ich 16 war, erledigt.

Eher sollte man Kinder einfach mal ausprobieren lassen, statt sie dauernd in Watte zu packen. Nicht jeder muss gleich ins Krankenhaus, wenn er vom Skateboard fällt. Nicht jeder wird süchtig, wenn er einmal Alkohol trinkt und kaum jemand vergewaltigt gleich das nächste Mädchen, weil er aufm Handy nen Porno anglotzt.
Vielleicht einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Besser war das früher nämlich auch nicht, nur die Medien waren anders. Daddy hat halt noch heimlich ein FHM Magazin gekauft und unterm Bett versteckt, wenn er sich mit 15 einen runterholen wollte


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Neid???^^
> Wohl kaum ich bin 30 ich habe mein erstes Handy auch in etwa diesem Alter gehabt. Es aber bis ich 17 war, schlicht 0 benutzt mein Guthaben war nach 8 Monaten ohne Nutzung verfallen und ich hatte nie neues drauf gemacht. Ich bin der Meinung ein Kind Vor/Mitten in der Pupertät ist besser beraten kein eigenes Handy mit Internet zu besitzen. Von "Schwer" kann gar nicht die rede sein!


Wie ein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat - damals konnte man mit den Dingern Telefonieren, SMS versenden und wenn man ganz cool war, hatte man vielleicht noch Snake aufm Handy. Wenn das Handy noch MP3s abspielen konnte, war man der King. 
Heute können die Dinger für viel, viel mehr Zwecke genutzt werden, die man auch zum Lernen und Kommunizieren sinnvoll einsetzen kann. Alleine das Organisieren von Treffen mit Freunden oder der Austausch mit denen wird stark vereinfacht. Man muss nur den richtigen Umgang Lernen. 



> Aber ich bekomme Brechreitz wenn ich sehe das jeder zu jedem Zeitpunkt ob Jung oder Alt, Stunden vor dem Handy o.ä. verschwendet und immer drauf glotzt. Bei Behörden in Wartezimmern in Einkaufsmärkten und auf der Straße oder wenn sie überquert wird, wärend der dort lang fährt auch aufs Handy schaut. etc


Und mit welchem Recht störst du dich dadran? Wieso soll ich mir morgens in der U-Bahn die Tunnelwand und die Gesichter ähnlich schlecht gelaunter und garantiert ebenfalls an keiner Kommunikation interessierten Fahrgästen anschauen, wenn ich stattdessen auch Musik hören kann und die Zeit z.B. auch durchs Lesen der Nachrichten produktiv nutzen kann? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich mich am Lesezirkel bediene, dumm in der Gegend rumschaue oder mich mit dem Smartphone/Tablet beschäftige?

Ich weiß, für unsere "Sozial um jeden Preis"-Fraktion ist das unvorstellbar: Aber es gibt Situationen, da hat man auf soziale Interaktion einfach keinen Bock. Und wo man sich anders beschäftigt. Und das hat man zu akzeptieren. 



> Eine/Ein bis 14 Jähriger(lose Zahl) kann gerne ein Handy haben. Aber definitiv Ohne Internet oder Spiele. Genau wie das was aus mir plumst auch Garantiert keinen Taschenrechner zu Nutzen hat. Mit einem Taschenrechner Lerne ich schließlich kein Mathe alles bis zur 10 Klasse muss man im Kopf können. Mit Sozialen Netzwerken Lerne ich keine Sozialkompetenz, Mit Wikipedia als Spickzettel bei Ratlosigkeit kann ich kein Wissen anhäufen.
> Mit einer Rechtschreibprüfung so wie sie bei mir nötig wäre^^lerne ich nicht aus meinen Fehlern. Ich weiß es Selbst, von der Italienischen zur Deutschen "Rechtschreibung" sind es Welten. Weil man alles gleich  Schreibt und Spricht und man auch jeden Buchstaben ausspricht der dort steht. Die erste Zeit mit Rechschreibprogrammen habe ich kaum Fortschritte gemacht. Seit ich mit meinem Partner übe und selbst darauf achte ist es um längen besser geworden in der Kurzen Zeit. Und Genau das ist es wir haben einen Eigenen Kopf zum Denken und Internet ist dann sinnvoll wenn man verstehen kann das es nicht mit dem Eigenen Kopf verknüpft sein darf. Das internet ist eine tolle Sache garantiert ohne Frage, aber es sollte ein Sache sein die es eben "Auch" gibt um mir manches zu erleichtern.


Kennst du echt nur Wikipedia, Internet, Spiele, Taschenrechner und soziale Netzwerke als Anwendungszwecke?
Und wieso ohne jegliche smarte Funktionen? Damit man die Inhaber in die technische Steinzeit versetzt und denen nicht auch sinnvolle Anwendungszwecke moderner Smartphones nahelegen kann? 
Dann geht die digitale Verwahrlosung halt erst mit 14 los. Nur, dass Jugendliche in dem Alter für Verhaltens- und Nutzungsratschläge alles andere als empfänglich sind. Kinder lassen sich noch was sagen, wodurch man die auch zugunsten eines verantwortungsvollen Umgangs mit moderner Technik beeinflussen kann. 

Wikipedia einzig und allein auf die Spickzettelfunktion zu reduzieren ist auch reichlich frech. Einerseits wurde früher und vorallem wird auch ganz anders gespickt, mit noch viel unauffälligeren Methoden. Andererseits muss man sagen: Wenn man es schafft das Smartphone in einer Klassenarbeit bzw. einem Test herauszuholen, hat der Lehrer definitiv eine Mitschuld am Lernmisserfolg. Sehs eher mal so: Dank einem Smartphone hat man theoretisch die Möglichkeit, sich aus verschiedenen Quellen orts- und ressourcenunabhängig informieren zu können. Früher gabs halt das eine vorgeschriebene Lehrbuch - das wars. Eine festgeschriebene Meinung, eine festgeschriebe Methode, ein festgeschriebener Inhalt. Haben Inhalte gefehlt hatte man ein Problem. Hat man die angegebene Lösungsmethode nicht kapiert, hatte man ein Problem. Auch hatte man ein Problem, wenn es nicht genug Bücher für jeden gab und  man daher nicht wirklich konzentriert an ggfs. verschiedenen Aufgaben  arbeiten konnte (Unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten, Ablenkung etc.)...

Das Internet hat natürlich auch nicht immer Recht oder ist auch nicht immer die beste Wahl - gute Lehrer nutzen diese Gelegenheit aber um ihren Schülern über den Weg eigener Erfahrungen die Bedeutung klar zu machen, sich möglichst über mehrere Quellen zu informieren, Quellen ggfs. auch kritisch zu hinterfragen und in verschiedenen Situationen auch zwischen verschieden gut geeigneten Quellen zu wählen. Glaub mir, die Erfahrung, dass ein Buch auch mal gegenüber dem Internet die DEUTLICH bessere Wahl sein kann, mache ich auch heute noch öfters. Aber auch andersherum.

Mit einem Taschenrechner lernt man übrigens durchaus Mathe - nämlich ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem im Matheunterricht weniger das Rechnen als das Verstehen von Logiken im Vordergrund stand. 
Zumindest bei mir war es so, dass der Taschenrechner im Matheunterricht erst ab einer gewissen Klassenstufe genutzt werden durfte und ab einer gewissen Klassenstufe auch Pflicht wurde, weil die Unterrichtsinhalte sonst kaum noch zu vermitteln waren bzw. das Verstehen der Logik kaum noch möglich war.  

Das war auch schon immer so. Früher wurd halt in entsprechenden Situationen kein Taschenrechner genutzt, sondern ein Rechenschieber. Mit solch einem Teil war man halt nur deutlich langsamer und vorallem ungenau. 

Mal von der Problematik, dass man viele Sachen eh nur für Klassenarbeiten und Prüfungen auswendig lernt, welche in der Realität aber nie wieder relevant sind (quasi der ganze Schrott, den man ab der 9.-10. Klasse in Mathe gemacht hat ) und welche man dementsprechend eh wieder vergisst.
Ob man es sich dann also unnötig schwer macht oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. 



> Selbsverständlich ist die Kompetenz der Eltern gefragt. Leider kommt ein Schwieriger Lernfaktor dazu... Die Gesellschaft! Das Kind verbringt einen Maßgeblichen Teil seines Lebens eben NICHT mit den Eltern/ Familie etc. So können wir als Mama und Papa nur versuchen den Schaden zu begrenzen, der durch immense Fehleinwirkung der Gesellschaft so wie es schlicht und ergreifend Heute vorherscht!


Dass man die Kinder heutzutage den ganzen Tag entweder in den Kindergarten oder die Schule abschiebt sorgt meines Erachtens nach für viel, viel größere Probleme. 
Unter anderem eine quasi zwecklose Erziehung der Eltern, da die Kinder und Jugendlichen den ganzen Tag den völlig überforderten Erziehern/Lehrern ausgeliefert sind - und sämtlichen Klassenkameraden gleich dazu. Wo sich schlechte Verhaltensweisen schneller vermehren als einem leib ist und wo man nix machen kann. 



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ein Handy sollte kein Zeitvertreib sein. Endweder Spiele Ich bewusst an der Konsole what ever, oder ich mache etwas sinnvolles. Das Problem was heute viele mit dem Telefon haben ist das sie es nicht nur als kontinuierlichen Zeitfüller nehmen sondern es immer mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt die man im Realen Leben verbringen sollte. Ein Handy ist ein Hilfsmittel. Kein "Lebens"-Mittel. Und tatsächlich ja!! Du könntest dir aus dem Lesezirkel beim Arzt tatsächlich "wenn vorhanden" ein Magazin mit Lernbaren Wissen herausnehmen und etwas Lernen. Natürlich kein Klatschmagazin^^ Mir ist es Unangenehm darauf zu starren in der Öffentlichkeit- aus Höfflichkeit übriegens. Lesen Bildet(meist) Rumdaddeln und Surfen nur sehr selten.


Ob man auf ein Magazin glotzt oder aufs Handy ist doch völlig egal. Nur ist das Handy halt neu und stört daher verbohrte Leute.
Und woher nimmst du die Weisheit, dass ein Handy nur ein Hilfsmittel sei? Nach deiner Logik gilt das Gleiche auch für sämtliche andere Technik, so auch für deinen PC.

Natürlich nutzt du deinen PC und besonders die 1080Ti nur als Hilfsmittel... 

Handys/Smartphone haben verschiedene Einsatzzwecke, scheint dir nur nicht so ganz zu gelingen. Die sind ein Hilfsmittel, sind aber auch zur Beschäftigung geeignet. Wenn jemand außerhalb s




> Zu dem ist es *Unglaublich massiv Unhöfflich* in z.b Gesprächen





> , wie das Treffen mit anderen Menschen aus was auch immer für einem Grund immer nur auf dem Ding rum zu hacken, ständig drauf zu schauen oder auch schlimm es in einem Gespräch ständig klingelt o.ä wegen Benachrichtigungen. Es ist absolut unhöfflich.*Unmöglich!!!* Nur genau das ist die Regel Heutzutage und DAS geht gar nicht. Und ich würde mir starke/stärkere Konsquenzen für eventuelle Verfehlungen Wünschen.


Ich weiß ja nicht in was für Kreisen du dich rumtreibst...
a) Wenn eh stillschweigen angesagt wär, sehe ich kein großes Problem darin, auch mal aufs Smartphone zu schauen.
b) Du siehst auch immer nur Momentaufnahmen. Meine Erfahrung ist gewiss nicht, dass bei Treffen primär mit dem Smartphone rumgehackt wird. 
c) Und selbst wenn dem so wäre: Den Personenkreis scheint es dann nicht groß zu stören - also was interessierts dich?
d) Wenn einer in Situationen des aktiven sozialen Kontaktes sich lieber mit seinem Smartphone statt mit den Freunden/der Freunden beschäftigt, hat entweder was wirklich Wichtiges zu klären oder ist halt sozial inkompetent - da ändert dann aber auch das Smartphone nix an der Tatsache der sozialen Inkompetenz oder ggfs. Sucht. 



> Auch ich hatte (habe^^) einen Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Nintendo/Super/64, Playstion. Aber ich bin nicht mal selbst auf die Idee gekommen meinen Game Boy mit in die Schule zu nehmen....
> Endweder Spiele ich Spiele für mich! ODER ich nehme an der Gesellschaft teil beides geht nicht, nach meiner Meinung.


Und wieso sollst du nur für dich spielen? Spielst du auch Fußball nur alleine?
Glaub mir... Als wir damals in der späteren Grundschule durch Zufall gecheckt haben wie das mit dem Nintendo DS-Multiplayer funktioniert, brach eine goldene Zeit an. So viel Spaß hatten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lange nicht mehr zusammen.

Alles in Allem klingst du für mich leicht verbittert, weil du die dir zur Verfügung stehenden technischen Möglichkeiten nie richtig nutzen wolltest oder konntest.

EDIT: Wie mein Vorposter schon meinte... Man sollte Kinder nicht immer in Watte einpacken. Das kann in Verbindung mit Regeln und Verboten nämlich auch schnell mal zu wichtigen ausbleibenden Erfahrungen oder Verhaltensweisen führen, welche einem später mehr oder weniger schmerzhaft auf die Füße fallen können.


----------



## Koobalion (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Man sollte sie halt einfach ausprobieren lassen, klar why not.

Aber es sollte trotzdem ein gesundes Mittelmaß an Regeln und Verboten geben... ^^

Hat dann auch nichts mit "in Watte einpacken" zu tun, sondern gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Meiner Ausfassung nach sind das was du nach jeder Meiner Zeilen schreibst hilflose Ausflüchte. Besonders ein Satz am Ende zeigt eines ganz genau: Du scheinst respeklos, und Blind für die Realität. Deine Ausfassung scheint auch kaum über dein eigenes Verständnis von Richtig und Falsch hinaus zu gehen. Wie sonst kommst du darauf ich sei verbittert. Meine Eltern haben es mir nie verboten, ebenso wenig wie ich selbst. Und ich war in der Glücklichen Lage quasi alles haben zu können, wenn ich nur was dafür getan habe.

Genau genommen ist Video spielen, Für mich zwar sehr Spaßig aber eigentlich nur um über nichts anderes nachdenken zu müssen. Sobald mir irgendwas Reales in den Sinn kommt o. erledigt werden muss Arbeit/Biken/Spazieren/idee/wischen/saugen/Wäsche....-what ever oder nur die Möglichkeit besteht- Moment da war doch noch was... und sei es nur mich zu unterhalten oder es Klingelt. Drücke ich oft nur oben auf den Knopf und das Ding ist aus, ohne umwege oder Desktop je nach dem! Dann ruft die Realität nach mir. Verbittert?? So nenne ich das nicht, realitäts nahe! 

Traurig genug das erst der Nintendo DS wieder Spaß in eure Gemeinsamen Aktivitäten brachte...DAS, das ist wirklich Bitter!

1080Ti völlig Banane auch wenn ich in der Woche vielleicht 5 Stunden Spiele. Elektrogeräte sind für mich nur für ausübung der vorgesehen Tätigkeit da. PC=Arbeiten. Dieser hier besteht aus fast nur alten Teilen meines Hauptrechners zum Arbeiten!

....Äh egal mit was für ausflüchten du mir da kommst, und es hat auch nichts mit Verbohrtheit zu tun. Sobald ich einen Gegenüber habe. Muss ich ihm Respektvoll gegenübertreten. Und auf dem Handy rum spielen ist genau das Gegenteil. Respektvoll ist wer sein eigenes tun in der Gemeinschaft anpassen kann. Manieren Machen uns zu Menschen ist so.  Wenn dir das; "Warum sollte ich das zu jedem Zeitpunkt tun!" auf den Lippen liegt, hast du wohl keine Manieren, übriegens wie viele andere auch, du wärest also nicht allein. Manieren hat man immer nicht nur wenn sie Vorteile bringen!

Ich verbiete meinen Kindern nicht das spielen, Ich Spiele ja selbst Videospiele- wie könnte ich also! Aber es ist Stark reduziert. Und die Altersfreigabe machen wirt selbst. Ein 12 Jähriger wird bei uns sicher keinen Shooter ala Fortnite Spieln, mit Nichten. Und warum sollte mein Kind den Lieben langen Tag ohne Anlass im Netzt rumhängen? Was will es da? Wofür also Internet am Handy, für die Schule benötigt es das schon mal nicht!


----------



## gnark (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Es wird kein Handy Verbot geben.Da entscheiden entweder die Eltern oder die Schule. Die Chats und Datingseiten sollten besser für Jugendliche geschüzt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



gnark schrieb:


> Es wird kein Handy Verbot geben.Da entscheiden entweder die Eltern oder die Schule. Die Chats und Datingseiten sollten besser für Jugendliche geschüzt werden.



Das geht nur für deutsche Seiten. Das Ausland muss sich nicht dran halten.
Außer einer Blockade der Seiten fällt mir keine Möglichkeit ein, die zu tun.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Es war, ist und wird immer ein Problem der Eltern sein und bleiben. Meine Meinung ist bis zum Ende der Grundschule 
brauchen Kinder kein Smartphone, da reicht ein einfaches Handy. Wenn die Kleinen unbedingt an das Internet herangeführt
werden müssen, bitte, dann mit einem Erwachsenen am PC. Danach ein Smartphone aber bitte mit selbstverdienten Geld bezahlt.
Die elterliche Kontrolle nicht vergessen. 

Meine Enkel haben da Erfahrung. Karte leer, bleibt der Bildschirm dunkel. Der Große, 14, hat momentan nicht die rechte
Einstellung zum helfen im Haushalt .... nun gut 1 Stunde am Smartphone pro Tag hilft dieses zu überdenken.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich bin einmal mehr entsetzt darüber, wer sich Experte für irgendwas nennen darf. Diese Dame ist also Internetexpertin, was immer das sein soll. Vermutlich kann sie ohne fremde Hilfe einen Browser starten, zumindest legt dieser Vorschlag mir ein solches Ausmaß an Expertise nahe. Wenn Smartphones von unter 14-jährigen nicht mehr genutzt werden dürfen, um diese vor den Gefahren des Internets zu bewahren, muss man für diese Altersgruppe auch Computer, Konsolen, Tablets, Smart-TV´s, Internetcafe´s und den Umgang mit über 14-jährigen verbieten. Falls ich eine Form von Internetzgang vergessen haben sollte - bitte in Gedanken einfügen.

Das ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie das Stopschild, das von der Leyen damals als Familienministerin zur Bekämpfung der Kinderpornographie im Internet einführen wollte. Nichts als komplett sinnloser Aktionismus. 

Man könnte für so ein Verbot vielleicht (VIELLEICHT!) damit argumentieren, dass die Kiddies sich dann auf dem Schulhof nicht mehr gegenseitig mit "Wer-hat-das-neueste-tollste-Superduper-Gadget" terrorisieren, analog zur Schuluniform. 

Aber Kontakte zu Pornografie und anderen unerwünschten Inhalten im Internet können nur informierte und vor allem an den Aktivitäten ihrer Kinder interessierte Eltern innerhalb gewisser Grenzen beschränken bzw. steuern. Solange aber Eltern sich ebenso wie die überwältigende Mehrheit der Nutzer nicht die Bohne dafür interessieren, wie, was und warum in Internet so alles geht und ignoriert, was die lieben Kleinen da so alles treiben, wird man dieses Problem von staatlicher Seite niemals in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Traurig genug das erst der Nintendo DS wieder Spaß in eure Gemeinsamen Aktivitäten brachte...DAS, das ist wirklich Bitter!


Ich weiß zwar nicht was mit dir los ist, aber unter "So viel Spaß hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr zusammen" heißt nicht, dass wir auch nicht anders Spaß haben konnten. Es war halt ne neue Möglichkeit, die wir auch entsprechend gut fanden.



> 1080Ti völlig Banane auch wenn ich in der Woche vielleicht 5 Stunden Spiele. Elektrogeräte sind für mich nur für ausübung der vorgesehen Tätigkeit da. PC=Arbeiten. Dieser hier besteht aus fast nur alten Teilen meines Hauptrechners zum Arbeiten!


Und was definierst du als Arbeiten? 



> ....Äh egal mit was für ausflüchten du mir da kommst, und es hat auch nichts mit Verbohrtheit zu tun. Sobald ich einen Gegenüber habe. Muss ich ihm Respektvoll gegenübertreten. Und auf dem Handy rum spielen ist genau das Gegenteil. Respektvoll ist wer sein eigenes tun in der Gemeinschaft anpassen kann. Manieren Machen uns zu Menschen ist so.  Wenn dir das; "Warum sollte ich das zu jedem Zeitpunkt tun!" auf den Lippen liegt, hast du wohl keine Manieren, übriegens wie viele andere auch, du wärest also nicht allein. Manieren hat man immer nicht nur wenn sie Vorteile bringen!


Manieren ändern sich auch mit der Zeit und sind wiegesagt auch ganz von der Situation abhängig. Akzeptiere diese Veränderung, oder halt nicht. Aber anderen deshalb die Manieren oder gutes soziales Verhalten abzusprechen geht garnicht, da bist du kein Stück besser.

Wiegesagt, mit den fremden Leuten in der Bahn will ich eh nix zu tun haben, die wollen auch alle bloß ihre Ruhe und nicht genervt werden. Da gibt es viel schlimmere Probleme mit den Manieren als statt dem Gegenüber minderinteressiert ins Gesicht zu schauen lieber aufs Smartphone zu schauen - Menspreading, lautes Gegröle, Musizieren in der Bahn, Alkoholkonsum, Müll liegen lassen, Rucksäcke nicht von den Plätzen nehmen, Rucksäcke nicht absetzen wenns voll ist, nicht aus den Weg gehen, Türen aufhalten, in der Bahn Stinkendes oder Krümeliges essen, Fremdschäm-Gesprächsthemen uvm.. Mit solchen Leuten würde ich erst recht nicht soziale Kontakte pflegen wollen, egal ob ich aufm Smartphone Nachrichten lesen könnte oder nicht. Leute, mit denen ich aus was für einem Grund auch immer nichts zu tun haben wollte habe ich schon immer weitesgehend ignoriert - auch zu Zeiten, als es nur Bücher gab. Hast du auch immer so rumgewettert, wenn die anderen Leute lieber Bücher oder Zeitung gelesen haben?

Genauso lasse ich mich auch nicht dazu zwingen, in Situationen wo ich gezwungen bin mit Anderen meine Zeit zu verbringen mit denen auch dauerhaft in Kontakt stehen zu müssen (Berufsschule (in der Pause)). 
Wenn eh gerade Stille unter Freunden herrscht sehe ich auch kein Problem darin, sich kurz mit dem Smartphone zu beschäftigen anstatt sich blöd anzuschweigen. Das sehen die Allermeisten in meinen Kreisen ebenfalls so... 

Sorry, aber in deinen Ausführungen sehe ich nur eine sture Ablehnung der digitalen Veränderung auch in sozialen Kontakten. 
Da gibt es zukünftig noch viel, viel größere soziale Probleme bzw. im Umgang mit anderen Menschen als Smartphones bzw. das Internet, die uns durch die digitale Veränderung entstehen. 



> Wofür also Internet am Handy, für die Schule benötigt es das schon mal nicht!


Weil Bücher auch nicht immer das Wahre sind und man so auch den Umgang mit digitaler Informationsbeschaffung und dem sinnvollen Nutzen digitaler Mittel lernen kann, anstatt digitale Mittel nur als Konsummittel kennenzulernen.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...Und was definiterst du als Arbeiten? ...



Geld verdienen, allem Vorran. Spielen ist das Gegenteil von Geld verdienen. Alles was "kein" Geld bringt, ist endweder Hobby, oder ein notwendiges Übel. :-*


----------



## Koobalion (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Geld verdienen, allem Vorran. Spielen ist das Gegenteil von Geld verdienen. Alles was "kein" Geld bringt, ist endweder Hobby, oder ein notwendiges Übel. :-*


Weil E-Sportler, Streamer, LPler, Podcaster, Blogger usw. im Bereich Gaming kein Geld mit ihren Hobby machen?


----------



## LastManStanding (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Weil E-Sportler, Streamer, LPler, Podcaster, Blogger usw. im Bereich Gaming kein Geld mit ihren Hobby machen?



Das ist völlig aus dem zusammenhang gerissen. Es Bezog sich auf *Mich* in einem Austausch mit einem Anderen User. Er frug wie ICH es Definiere. 
*Und*
Nö dann ist das ihre Arbeit die ihnen Spaß macht. Leitsatz -Vom Hobby zum Beruf-. 
Was bitte macht ein Hobby zum Hobby? Hobby bedeutet Freizeitbeschäftigung auch als Ableitung draus. Wenn etwas eine Haupttätigkeit ist kann es keine Freizeit Beschäftigung mehr sein. 

Edit:
Außer ich habe sowiso keine Hauptbeschäftigung und Hartze rum. Dann besteht das Leben aus bezahlter-Freizeit die meine Haupttätigkeit wiederspiegelt^^ 
Also Hobby=Hartz


----------



## Koobalion (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ruhig Brauner, nicht gleich so angegriffen fühlen. 

Viele machen ihre Hobbys zum Beruf... insofern zieht dein Argument z.B. auch nicht ganz, Hobbys sind nicht zwingend nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Und mir ging es oben nur explizit um das Zitat:

*Spielen ist das Gegenteil von Geld verdienen.* <--  Kann man in der heutigen Zeit halt nicht so einfach pauschalisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und was definierst du als Arbeiten?



Mit Physik-LK: Umwandlung von Energie. 

Also mein PC "arbeitet" beim Spielen deutlich mehr, als mit Word.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> *Spielen ist das Gegenteil von Geld verdienen.*<--  Kann man in der heutigen Zeit halt nicht so einfach pauschalisieren.



... so sieht es aus, ich bekomme Geld und spiele trotzdem ....


----------



## LastManStanding (20. März 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Koobalion schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, nicht gleich so angegriffen fühlen.
> 
> Viele machen ihre Hobbys zum Beruf... insofern zieht dein Argument z.B. auch nicht ganz, Hobbys sind nicht zwingend nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ruhig
Habe ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt aus dem Kontext Gerissen.

Hobby(Wiki):
Das Wort „Hobby“ ist vom englischen hobby horse abgeleitet, das mit „Steckenpferd“ in beiden Bedeutungen – Kinderspielzeug und Freizeitbeschäftigung – übersetzt wird. Das hölzerne Steckenpferd trägt seinen Reiter nirgendwohin, weil es in den Händen gehalten wird, entsprechend erwirtschaftet das Hobby kein Einkommen und ist kein Beruf. 

Hobby=Arbeit... das schließt sich einfach aus genau wie z.B. Meine Papa/Mama ist mein(e) beste(r) Freund(in)! Nicht mal ne generelle Retorische Stilfigur gibt es dafür.^^


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Um die Kinder zu schützen darf halt die Gesellschaft nicht wegschauen: 

Sexueller Kindesmissbrauch: Das Schweigen ist das zentrale Problem | tagesschau.de


----------



## Gohrbi (3. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Da die Eltern einen sinnvollen Gebrauch nicht kontrollieren bin ich für" ja"
Am WE wieder das Drama erleben dürfen, ohne Handy sterben die Kleinen.
Ich war der böse Opa. Handy weg und schon war Zeit zum "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" spielen.

Kein spielen und reden, kein Handy, so einfach ist das. Sie haben versucht nicht mit mir zu reden aber
ich bin hart geblieben.


----------



## blautemple (4. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Da die Eltern einen sinnvollen Gebrauch nicht kontrollieren bin ich für" ja"
> Am WE wieder das Drama erleben dürfen, ohne Handy sterben die Kleinen.
> Ich war der böse Opa. Handy weg und schon war Zeit zum "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" spielen.
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht die Aufgabe der Eltern?


----------



## Gohrbi (4. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Aufgabe der Eltern?



... ja, aber das wissen sie noch nicht. Ich hatte mal was gesagt und hörte: "du kannst die Enkel verwöhnen und wir sorgen für Erziehung". 

... was bei rauskommt sehe ich alle paar Monate oder wenn in den Ferien hier Omma und Oppa das sagen haben.
Traurig aber es ist so. Für Handy und PC kommt von uns nichts mehr, wenn was kaputt ist, dann müssen alle sparen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Ich wäre nicht unglücklich über ein Handyverbot. Nicht gerade wenige Eltern gehen völlig verantwortungslos mit dem Medienkonsum ihrer Kinder um und so würde zumindest in einem Teilbereich der Gesetzgeber den Eltern "helfen", die es besser machen wollen. Wenn ich mir anschaue, in welchem Alter die heutzutage schon mit Smartphones rumlaufen, wird mir schlecht. Die Kompetenz im Umgang mit solchen Geräten haben die wenigsten.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

Und deswegen soll man die Eltern bzw. deren Kinder bestrafen die den Kindern Medienkompetenz vermitteln können und wollen?
Eher sollte man die Eltern reglementieren, bei denen der Umgang ihrer Kinder mit dem Smartphone aus dem Ruder läuft. 

In der Zukunft ist halt auch der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Smartphones wichtig - wenn man den Kindern den verantwortungsvollen Umgang aber erst ab 14 beibringt hat man schon fast verloren. Wer hat sich schon mit 14 was sagen lassen...? 

So macht man es richtig: Handy-Stress an Berliner Schule: In Pankow machen Schueler den „Smartphone-Fuehrerschein“ | Berliner Zeitung

Keine Verbote, sondern sinnvolle Nutzungsmöglichkeiten darlegen und einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang beibringen. Dann kann zumindest diese Generation dann ihren Kindern solche Skills beibringen. Blöd nur, dass man an staatlichen Schulen eher noch mittelalterliches Verhalten vermittelt bekommt.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. April 2019)

*AW: Kommt ein Handyverbot für unter 14-jährige?  Geplante neue Straftatbestände zum Schutz von Kindern.*

_*"Keine Verbote, sondern sinnvolle Nutzungsmöglichkeiten darlegen und einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang beibringen"  *_... genau, bevor sie noch lesen und schreiben lernen ... ab Klasse 1. Ich sehe es hier vor der Haustür täglich. Können den Schulranzen kaum schleppen aber Smartphone vor der Nase.


----------

